# Foxes are the best animals.



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

It's true. You can't argue the truth. Even though furries ruined them by making them whores they are still awesome.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

> Zombie Foxes are the best animals.


fix'd


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 29, 2010)

No. Not while I'm around. D:<


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> No. Not while I'm around. D:<



Neaaugghhhh!!! 


(zombie foxes ftw)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> No. Not while I'm around. D:<


Well then you and your weird pink thing can GET OUT! >=(


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> furries whores they are awesome.


fix'ed
Also murr


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> No. Not while I'm around. D:<



Go be a cabbit SOMEWHERE ELSE!! 

Btw, what type are cabbits?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> fix'ed
> Also murr


Nuh uh, I'm awesome and not a whore.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 29, 2010)

Best, no.
Awesome, fuck yes.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> Best, no.
> Awesome, fuck yes.


Nope, best. No debating.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> Best, no.
> Awesome, fuck yes.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 29, 2010)

yay foxxes... you just had to do it, didnt you...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> yay foxxes... you just had to do it, didnt you...


Do what? Make a thread about the best animals to ever exist?


----------



## wolfy5th (Jan 29, 2010)

Their Only Awesome Because Most Furries Are Fox's Thats Like A First Pick With Most, There Seems To Be Alot Of Them Out There Right Now I Think 

And Stop "Debating" about it -.- please xD


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 29, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Go be a cabbit SOMEWHERE ELSE!!
> 
> Btw, what type are cabbits?


What type? >>
Like species? Cat/Rabbit.

But mines better. :<

And FU ALL.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do what? Make a thread about the best animals to ever exist?


The best animal to exist is yo' momma :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

wolfy5th said:


> Their Only Awesome Because Most Furries Are Fox's Thats Like A First Pick With Most, There Seems To Be Alot Of Them Out There Right Now I Think
> 
> And Stop "Debating" about it -.- please xD



Youre right. There is no reason to debate, it's a scientific law that foxes (and zombie foxes) are the best animals.

Plus, they're so damn funny!


----------



## garoose (Jan 29, 2010)

lol your threads don't stay dead for long (I may or may not have been following along)

oh and on topic, umm, foxes are great. zombie foxes are awesome. and flying zombie foxes that poop hamburgers are the best.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The best animal to exist is yo' momma :V


ohsnap. If I made a fursona it would be a fox. Since I am so awesome it transfers my awesomeness over to them.


----------



## wolfy5th (Jan 29, 2010)

there's some mixes out there -.- just cant tell without some researching -.-

meh...im more of a wolf person so.......FU too lol


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> What type? >>
> Like species? Cat/Rabbit.
> .



No I meant what type, like in those Pokemon games.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 29, 2010)

wolfy5th said:


> Their Only Awesome Because Most Furries Are Fox's Thats Like A First Pick With Most, There Seems To Be Alot Of Them Out There Right Now I Think
> 
> And Stop "Debating" about it -.- please xD



morric say foxxes are an aluring creature, so of corse people are drawn to it but some of us have a deeper spiritual connection.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> morric say foxxes are an aluring creature, so of corse people are drawn to it but some of us have a deeper spiritual connection.


Yes... alluring indeed...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> morric say foxxes are an aluring creature, so of corse people are drawn to it but some of us have a deeper spiritual connection.



...explain. I just think if I could understand their language (I'm American with Zombie fox descent) I'm sure they'd be really funny.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> morric say foxxes are an aluring creature, so of corse people are drawn to it but some of us have a deeper spiritual connection.


WRONG!  It's cause of


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

I like foxes and haven't seen that movie in years. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> WRONG!  It's cause of



http://images.teamsugar.com/files/upl1/1/13839/25_2008/maid-marian.jpg
What?!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like foxes and haven't seen that movie in years. Your argument is invalid.



Invalid indeed!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 29, 2010)

coyotes are the best. and kitties.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 29, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> No I meant what type, like in those Pokemon games.


The type that kicks ass. Psh.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like foxes and haven't seen that movie in years. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


>


Doesn't mean foxes arn't awesome.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> The type that kicks ass. Psh.



Well I don't have any Big-ass pokemon so you're in luck.


----------



## Eliethewolf (Jan 29, 2010)

Foxes are cute indeed.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


>



We're foxes. Your rocket launcher is invalid.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

Eliethewolf said:


> Foxes are cute indeed.



Haha! Your avatar made me lol in my pants.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 29, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> morric say foxxes are an aluring creature, so of corse people are drawn to it *but some of us have a deeper spiritual connection*.




Hence why I associate with my animal of choice ...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

What do you guys mean by "spiritual connection".


----------



## Eliethewolf (Jan 29, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Haha! Your avatar made me lol in my pants.


 Thats what its there for. XD


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

Eliethewolf said:


> Thats what its there for. XD


I'm glad it's working. I haven't felt pleasure like this since Nam.


----------



## Bando (Jan 29, 2010)

Woo foxes! devious little buggers :3 Zorro means Fox in Spanish, so extra awesome for us.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> We're foxes. Your rocket launcher is invalid.







I has flamthrower your fox is invalid... and dead


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I has flamthrower your fox is invalid... and dead


Nuh uh, foxes are just that awesome.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I has flamthrower your fox is invalid... and dead





MichaelFoster said:


> Species: *Zombie Fox*


Uhh..yeah.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Uhh..yeah.


Wait don't zombies burn to pieces when you light them?


----------



## wolfy5th (Jan 29, 2010)

it did start with that xDD but most of the people dont know their animal sprirtualy and end up with the wroung animal o_e in their life.....i could rant on about this all day but im lazy to tell you the whole thing about choosing your animal like that o_e


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2010)

wolfy5th said:


> it did start with that xDD but most of the people dont know their animal sprirtualy and end up with the wroung animal o_e in their life.....i could rant on about this all day but im lazy to tell you the whole thing about choosing your animal like that o_e


Good thing I'm NOT a otherkin.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I has flamthrower your fox is invalid... and dead


 
lol fire can't kill me dude :V
thats probably me setting someone's house on fire


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 29, 2010)

Now see here my good man, I've chosen a Fox before I had ANY idea what the Furry world had as cliches and stereotypes. A Fox is simply an animal that best mirrors me, in appearance and in...oooh...we could say personality. Although I also love bunnys so I gave my character some rabbit ears for artistic flare.


----------



## wolfy5th (Jan 29, 2010)

ROFL xDD


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 29, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Now see here my good man, I've chosen a Fox before I had ANY idea what the Furry world had as cliches and stereotypes. A Fox is simply an animal that best mirrors me, in appearance and in...oooh...we could say personality. Although I also love bunnys so I gave my character some rabbit ears for artistic flare.




"I was generic before it was popular"


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 29, 2010)

Part fox here so I have to agree


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait don't zombies burn to pieces when you light them?



Not with hazmat suits.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 29, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> "I was generic before it was popular"




Actually, yeah thats a pretty accurate description. Although I never have decided on a look for me so how generic I'm presented it is still pretty much in the air. It really just comes down to how you are drawn, not what bells and whistles you got on.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 29, 2010)

Pythons are the best animals. Because most of them can eat your adorable little foxes. And just about anything else.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Now see here my good man, I've chosen a Fox before I had ANY idea what the Furry world had as cliches and stereotypes. A Fox is simply an animal that best mirrors me, in appearance and in...oooh...we could say personality. Although I also love bunnys so I gave my character some rabbit ears for artistic flare.




I also liked foxes before it was cool


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

I started a zombie fox thread. I might need back-up.


----------



## Bando (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I also liked foxes before it was cool



I joined here after foxes were cool, but I bought the generic Costco brand so I have more :3


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I also liked foxes before it was cool




See, I inadvertently stumbled upon another furry cliche, which is claiming I was a fox before it was popular...I just can't win >_< S'cool, I got this outrageous tail.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> See, I inadvertently stumbled upon another furry cliche, which is claiming I was a fox before it was popular...I just can't win >_< S'cool, I got this outrageous tail.


Fox tails are the best.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I liked Wolves, then I liked wolves and foxes, then I liked wolves, then I liked foxes, now like foxes and zombie foxes.


----------



## Bando (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fox tails are the best.



Bwahaha I'm getting one :3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Bwahaha I'm getting one :3


I'm not as furry fashion doesn't really work for me... but fox tails are still awesome.


----------



## Bando (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not as furry fashion doesn't really work for me... but fox tails are still awesome.



I'm mostly getting it for AX this summer, and to totally weird out my popular friends who I still hang around with.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 29, 2010)

OP, I disagree.

Wolves are best.  No "if"s, "and"s, or "but"s about it.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> OP, I disagree.
> 
> Wolves are best.  No "if"s, "and"s, or "but"s about it.


Don't lie to yourself, you know deep down that you're wrong!


----------



## Bando (Jan 29, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> OP, I disagree.
> 
> Wolves are best.  No "if"s, "and"s, or "but"s about it.



Wolves are just really old and overgrown foxes who don't bother to use Touch of Grey anymore


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't lie to yourself, you know deep down that you're wrong!



Very deep...very..deep..deep very...deep..deep..very deep.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a deep spiritual connection with the blob fish.

Wolves are lame, anyway.  They're all, "Oh, look at me and my majesticness.  I stand in cool poses on mountain tops."  
Foxes are more like, "I smell bad, have a yappy voice, and occasionally obliterate entire chicken populations for no reason.  But you love me anyway, bitch."  So they're better, because at least they're honest.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 29, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> Wolves are lame, anyway.  They're all, "Oh, look at me and my majesticness.  I stand in cool poses on mountain tops."



I need to see this.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 29, 2010)

Right here.  Took me two seconds to find using Bing.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

But Foxes and BlobFish have no shame! 
Foxes ftw!


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 29, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> Right here.  Took me two seconds to find using Bing.



My angle of humor is non-functioning for this joke's progression.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

Does your favourite animal do this?


----------



## Bando (Jan 29, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Does your favourite animal do this?



Oh snap!


----------



## Bir (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 29, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Does your favourite animal do this?




Almost exclusively.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 29, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> My angle of humor is non-functioning for this joke's progression.


Probably because it's not a joke.  The wolf is the universal icon for kitsch.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 29, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> Probably because it's not a joke.  The wolf is the universal icon for kitsch.



My initial comment was made in a facetious manner; however, it has become apparent that was inappropriate.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 29, 2010)

Way to kill off the humor, Rear Admiral.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't lie to yourself, you know deep down that you're wrong!



I know I am.  I just wanted to make the wolves feel better.

'cause we all know that raptors (avian and dinosaur) are the best.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 29, 2010)

false.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 29, 2010)

i like foxes xD
i want a fox tail and ears even though my fursona is a dragon...


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 29, 2010)

Fox are indeed the best animal, Also my favorite animal before I joined the fandom.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I know I am.  I just wanted to make the wolves feel better.
> 
> 'cause we all know that raptors (avian and dinosaur) are the best.



...ohh you're jokin. At first I was like, "whaa?" but now I'm like, "ahh"


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 29, 2010)

Fuck teh haters :V
Foxes pwn but thats my opinion, eveyone is entitled to their own


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 29, 2010)

Foxes are extremly cute and that is why I like foxes.
Though, they stay the same level as the others.
Every animal is an animal.
Never said it's a good thing.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 29, 2010)

Meh, Squirrels are better! 
I'll admit though, that foxes are indeed *awesome*!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> fix'd



Zombie foxes don't exist irl. H&K was referring to the real deal.


And yes foxes are awesome.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 29, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> Way to kill off the humor, Rear Admiral.



That's my job, but now I'm curious.



Edit: I solved the mystery.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 29, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> Pythons are the best animals. Because most of them can eat your adorable little foxes. And just about anything else.



This. 

Unless we're counting humans.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 29, 2010)

As a Species: They are interesting creatures. They are like cats...sort of.


In the fandom: They are dirty cum drinking sluts. >.>


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh finally! A thread where I can clear doubts.
I like foxes a lot (even if my species is not a true fox), mainly becuase of their appereance: the combination of orange, white and a canine is eye-candy to me.



Bir said:


>


 
I really hate Sakurai for making Fox's pants so disturbingly tight.

So people, aside from cutesy, color, abilities, symbology, appereance, etc, etc, etc, etc...
Wh yelse do you like foxes?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 29, 2010)

Foxes are delicious as well.

Then again, so are bears.

hm.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 29, 2010)

Cows are amazing.  We know exactly what to do to creep the fuck outta the silly hoomans.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 29, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Cows are amazing.  We know exactly what to do to creep the fuck outta the silly hoomans.


What's that? My two favorite meats duking it out? =O


Actually that is kinda disturbing


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 29, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> What's that? My two favorite meats duking it out? =O
> 
> 
> Actually that is kinda disturbing




Meat that tastes like meat that tastes like meat.  What's not to love?  :3


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 29, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Meat that tastes like meat that tastes like meat.  What's not to love?  :3


That reminds me, I've always wanted to try that egg inside a chicken inside a turkey inside a sheep inside a cow thing. :3


----------



## Axelfox (Jan 29, 2010)

Foxes are yiffy. Just go to a furrotica site. And foxes are neat. =^-^=


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 29, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Cows are amazing. We know exactly what to do to creep the fuck outta the silly hoomans.


 
wtf kinda cow is that?
I was going to eat that you blasted piece of beef >:[


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 29, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> That reminds me, I've always wanted to try that egg inside a chicken inside a turkey inside a sheep inside a cow thing. :3



I'd call that dish "Old Lady that Swallowed a Fly Buffet".


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 29, 2010)

i am all that is fox lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

I would have to agree with this although I do hate that some users gave us a bad name. I know I'm not a whore/slut/etc. I just love foxes because they're uh..cute? and furry and hell when I think furry I think a fox or wolf and my first impression of a wolf is that most everyone would pick one so I chose the more unique one.

<---Besides, even though he's in a depressed state, who wouldn't want to be this guy


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 29, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> *Cows are amazing*.  We know exactly what to do to creep the fuck outta the silly hoomans.



So true.
I used to work with cows .
Then I fell onto poo.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Jan 29, 2010)

Excuse me but I do believe otters are the new foxes.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> So true.
> I used to work with cows .
> Then I fell onto poo.



I went to new york to visit my sister and she worked on a dairy farm and I must say I would die if I had to spend another second there. Cows pissing and shitting all over the place. It's almost like they're shitting at one another...heh, projectile manure


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

QuixoticMutt said:


> Excuse me but I do believe otters are the new foxes.



I fell in love with otters ever since i read DDoS =)


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> So true.
> I used to work with cows .
> Then I fell onto poo.



Hey, we know bullshit when we see it.  Eh?  Eh?  *gets a tomato thrown at her face*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Hey, we know bullshit when we see it.  Eh?  Eh?  *gets a tomato thrown at her face*



Technically not a bull but close enough. OH this reminds me of a shirt my friend was wearing. It showed a gallon container of milk on one side and a hermaphrodite cow with horns and an utter and it said "Milk, I am your father." I flipped when I saw it lol.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I fell in love with otters ever since i read DDoS =)


 

Dog Days of Summer?

 :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I went to new york to visit my sister and she worked on a dairy farm and I must say I would die if I had to spend another second there. Cows pissing and shitting all over the place. It's almost like they're shitting at one another...heh, projectile manure


I more like have fun there, I got used to the smell of the bullshit and the piss and it doesn't bother me much.
Although they are shitting one another...They still are color blind so you can't blame their aiming.. Also, the butt is at the back!



KirbyCowFox said:


> Hey, we know bullshit when we see it.  Eh?  Eh?  *gets a tomato thrown at her face*



Yes I'd take a tomato and throw it at your face :].
Once again, even if you see it. COWS ARE COLOR BLIND AND THEY CAN'T SEE WELL LD.
So why bulls get angry by red color if they can't even tell if it's green or yellow?

Also, I got to see cows fart! It's badly! I could have died back then!
I also took care of a grey calf that was badly injured inside the mouth and the chances of his survivals weren't high.
Past.... with SHIT!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

QuixoticMutt said:


> Dog Days of Summer?
> 
> :V



yup, I can dig up a link if you wanna read it. NSFW tho.

=( Wish I were a fox so I could just dig a hole...don't know why I would tho


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> yup, I can dig up a link if you wanna read it. NSFW tho.
> 
> =( Wish I were a fox so I could just dig a hole...don't know why I would tho


 

Pshhhhh of course I want a link ^^ PM me XD


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

This thread is still going. I thought it would be dead.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 29, 2010)

I used to have a fox 'sona, so they're obviously the best animal ever. :V



CannonFodder said:


> Wait don't zombies burn to pieces when you light them?


No, they just stumble towards you whilst on fire. Which is infinitely cooler AND deadly.



Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is still going. I thought it would be dead.


Considering half the threads on here, this is one of the best yet. :V


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Foxes are cool but my draggies are better. I may add a fox to my arsenal...MAYBE^-^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Foxes are cool but my draggies are better. I may add a fox to my arsenal...MAYBE^-^



Meh I find dragons to be a bit too far-fetched for my liking although mostly anything furry related is far-fetched...


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh I find dragons to be a bit too far-fetched for my liking although mostly anything furry related is far-fetched...



Meh. I still love em regardless.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh I find dragons to be a bit too far-fetched for my liking *although mostly anything furry related is far-fetched...*




Why are you here then?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why are you here then?



Cause I believe anything's possible and it seems more likely for my fantasies to come true if they involve a natural creature rather than one of a fantasy.

In other words, its easier to make something with what you got rather than something you can't have.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh I find dragons to be a bit too far-fetched for my liking although mostly anything furry related is far-fetched...



It's funny, I only had a fox as a 'sona in the first place because at the time I didn't want to seem too unrealistic (lol noob), otherwise I'd have picked a dragon from the start because I've always liked them. Now I'm an orange blob with wings so it didn't really work out either way. :V


----------



## Trinholdt (Jan 29, 2010)

I had a feeling a thread like this would spawn.


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> It's funny, I only had a fox as a 'sona in the first place because at the time I didn't want to seem too unrealistic (lol noob), otherwise I'd have picked a dragon from the start because I've always liked them. Now I'm an orange blob with wings so it didn't really work out either way. :V



Somehow your avatar reminds me charizard.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Somehow your avatar reminds me charizard.



I think your mind is playing tricks on you. :V


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> I think your mind is playing tricks on you. :V



Naw that thing came from pokemon.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Naw that thing came from pokemon.



It's like part jigglypuff and part charizard....an annoying orange ball with wings! (Sorry, couldn't help myself )


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Naw that thing came from pokemon.


They stole my idea, honest. :[



Scotty1700 said:


> It's like part jigglypuff and part charizard....an annoying orange ball with wings! (Sorry, couldn't help myself )


Part... Jigglypuff? But that would make me Jigglizard. D:


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> They stole my idea, honest. :[
> 
> 
> Part... Jigglypuff? But that would make me Jigglizard. D:



lol that was funny.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh I find dragons to be a bit too far-fetched for my liking although mostly anything furry related is far-fetched...



^This. 

I'm really picky when it comes to realism. 

Yeah, I know, sorta odd from an anthropomorphic skunk, but at least I can't list a scientifically proved reason an anthro skunk could not exist. (If you know one, don't tell me. That would ruin everything)

Dragons on the other hand... well I can't help but think of them collapsing under their own weight every time I see one. 

Hybrids also piss me off, but less so.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 29, 2010)

Trolls trolling in a sea of trolls.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 29, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Trolls trolling in a sea of trolls.



It's like trolling... squared.  

Or is that cubed?


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Aside from dragon i like canines and felines as well. Working on lynx Character.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ^This.
> 
> I'm really picky when it comes to realism.
> 
> ...



Real anthro's never will exist so stop comparing dragons to real facts. 

I don't understand why so many people don't like hybrids i mean wtf is wrong with them? jealous cause you never came up with such a funky idea? 

Anthro's came from the imagination, therefor anthro's can come in all shapes and sizes etc etc, there is no limit.


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Real anthro's never will exist so stop comparing dragons to real facts.
> 
> I don't understand why so many people don't like hybrids i mean wtf is wrong with them? jealous cause you never came up with such a funky idea?
> 
> Anthro's came from the imagination, therefor anthro's can come in all shapes and sizes etc etc, there is no limit.



Thank you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Thank you.



I don't like to much realism, if people can produce hybrids or even their own species, it shows me that person has an imagination, I mean isn't that what cartoon charactders etc are? a figment of our imagination? The fandom was based around these figments of our imagination correct? 

So why the hell does realism bother some people? if you want realism then you are in the wrong fanbase. 

I think it comes down to some hidden jealousy with some people, they couldn't think of a funky species, or buy a fursuit so they dis those who have.


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't like to much realism, if people can produce hybrids or even their own species, it shows me that person has an imagination, I mean isn't that what cartoon charactders etc are? a figment of our imagination? The fandom was based around these figments of our imagination correct?
> 
> So why the hell does realism bother some people? if you want realism then you are in the wrong fanbase.
> 
> I think it comes down to some hidden jealousy with some people, they couldn't think of a funky species, or buy a fursuit so they dis those who have.



I make plenty hybrids and just finished a dragon/lynx mix as a new morph mode.


----------



## Bir (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't like to much realism, if people can produce hybrids or even their own species, it shows me that person has an imagination, I mean isn't that what cartoon charactders etc are? a figment of our imagination? The fandom was based around these figments of our imagination correct?
> 
> So why the hell does realism bother some people? if you want realism then you are in the wrong fanbase.
> 
> I think it comes down to some hidden jealousy with some people, they couldn't think of a funky species, or buy a fursuit so they dis those who have.



Yeah. The furry fandom is definitely not something to be picky about XD Realism doesn't exist in this world.

Some of my favorite hybrids are the Cabbit I see around the forums sometimes, and dog/bigcat mixes. x3


----------



## MathiasLupen (Jan 29, 2010)

wolfy5th said:


> Their Only Awesome Because Most Furries Are Fox's Thats Like A First Pick With Most, There Seems To Be Alot Of Them Out There Right Now I Think
> 
> And Stop "Debating" about it -.- please xD



Oh god I can't read this...


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Real anthro's never will exist so stop comparing dragons to real facts.
> 
> I don't understand why so many people don't like hybrids i mean wtf is wrong with them? jealous cause you never came up with such a funky idea?
> 
> Anthro's came from the imagination, therefor anthro's can come in all shapes and sizes etc etc, there is no limit.



It's whether they _will_ exist, it's whether they _could _exist. Is it or is it not physically and biologically possible? It's not so much that it can be proven as it is that it can't be _disproven_. As long as it can't be disproven, I can still work with it in the hypothetical. 

As for creativity: making it passably realistic is part of the fun in my book. Anyone can pull a fantastical creation out of their... sleeve, but it takes a good hard think to make it work. It's easy to say that it can do this and that and some other thing, but it's hard to be able to say _why._ 

As for hybrids, I suppose I don't really care if your like a wolf-fox or some such, but for the love of god, birds and mammals cannot mate! (Of course, all of that means nothing if you can tell me _why _your fursona breaks the known laws of nature.)


----------



## Satoshi (Jan 29, 2010)

there is no science. |:B


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Trolls trolling in a sea of trolls.




For some reason that made me lol...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> It's whether they _will_ exist, it's whether they _could _exist. Is it or is it not physically and biologically possible? It's not so much that it can be proven as it is that it can't be _disproven_. As long as it can't be disproven, I can still work with it in the hypothetical.
> 
> As for creativity: making it passably realistic is part of the fun in my book. Anyone can pull a fantastical creation out of their... sleeve, but it takes a good hard think to make it work. It's easy to say that it can do this and that and some other thing, but it's hard to be able to say _why._
> 
> As for hybrids, I suppose I don't really care if your like a wolf-fox or some such, but for the love of god, birds and mammals cannot mate! (Of course, all of that means nothing if you can tell me _why _your fursona breaks the known laws of nature.)



Umm cartoon characters get squished with 1 ton anvills, and fall from great heights and STILL survive, do they need a reason for this? no, it's a cartoon, it's FICTION. you sir, are still unable to get the difference between FICTION and REALITY. The characters/fursonas we create (we being furries in general) are FICTIONAL, they are not created to reflect REAL LIFE, stop mixing the fucking two together.


----------



## Matt (Jan 29, 2010)

I saw a wild fox before. It was on a beach for some reason.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Umm cartoon characters get squished with 1 ton anvills, and fall from great heights and STILL survive, do they need a reason for this? no, it's a cartoon, it's FICTION. you sir, are still unable to get the difference between FICTION and REALITY. The characters/fursonas we create (we being furries in general) are FICTIONAL, they are not created to reflect REAL LIFE, stop mixing the fucking two together.



Well I believe there's a difference. Lets just say furries believe in a cartoon world pretty much exactly like ours but everyone is a happy-go-at-it furry. Cartoons we are used to don't have any boundaries so it goes back onto that realism topic again. Most people would believe something that's more uh...believable rather than something that seems to bend each and every rule of nature.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Matt said:


> I saw a wild fox before. It was on a beach for some reason.



I nearly hit one once while out riding my bicycle, it ran across the road in front of me, thankfully I was only doing a walking speed cause I saw it on the sidewalk ahead of me, and stopped when it decided to dart across the road.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I believe there's a difference. Lets just say furries believe in a cartoon world pretty much exactly like ours but everyone is a happy-go-at-it furry. Cartoons we are used to don't have any boundaries so it goes back onto that realism topic again. Most people would believe something that's more uh...believable rather than something that seems to bend each and every rule of nature.



Why does something, that is created as a fictional character, have to obey rules of reality? did WB obey rules of reality when they created Bugs Bunny? No they didn't, so taking into account if it was not for said fictional creations such as bugs bunny, who defy laws of nature anyway, we wouldn't have the fandom, which was started based around said characters.

So if we take into account the origins of the fandom and the amount of fiction that got it started, does it really fucking matter if someone creates a hybrid character? or has a dragon as a fursona? 

What bugs me is, those that have a "problem" with such sonas always say the same thing "It is not real enough, it is not possible irl blah blah blah" and that gives me the impression they are stuck in reality to much. Saying such things, to me, sounds like they are trying to make legitimate excuses for not liking such things, instead of just simply saying "Oh, I don't like that sort of thing"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why does something, that is created as a fictional character, have to obey rules of reality? did WB obey rules of reality when they created Bugs Bunny? *This is what I'm building off of, don't you think people would be rather believe in something that again, could happen rather than having something like gravity disappear without a trace.. * No they didn't, so taking into account if it was not for said fictional creations such as bugs bunny, who defy laws of nature anyway, we wouldn't have the fandom, which was started based around said characters. *Well I would have to say this is false too, how many people say they have a flying fox, or an indestructible wolf...not many. People prefer to base things off reality because that's what we're accustomed to.*
> 
> So if we take into account the origins of the fandom and the amount of fiction that got it started, does it really fucking matter if someone creates a hybrid character? or has a dragon as a fursona? *I never said there was anything wrong with this, I just said I and I alone would prefer something more realistic than something that's not.*
> 
> What bugs me is, those that have a "problem" with such sonas always say the same thing "It is not real enough, it is not possible irl blah blah blah" and that gives me the impression they are stuck in reality to much. Saying such things, to me, sounds like they are trying to make legitimate excuses for not liking such things, instead of just simply saying "Oh, I don't like that sort of thing"


*I don't think I would consider myself stuck in reality because mostly anyone in the fandom isn't for the shear fact that our common interest isn't logical nor realistic.  Maybe I should change my fursona to a donkey cause man, I'm stubborn 
Oh, and I don't have a problem with the realism thing or anyone/anything else for that matter. It just doesn't suit me so I just decided not to go down that road.
*


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm also a fan of the more "realistic" anthro animals and the stupid hybrid things people come up with piss me off.


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm also a fan of the more "realistic" anthro animals and the stupid hybrid things people come up with piss me off.



After what was just said, you really want to start this again?


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 29, 2010)

Foxes


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 29, 2010)

foxes and wolves are my favorite animals but i also like dragons and reptiles. though i do not agree as foxes being the best they're just one of the most widely picked animals to be fursonas and reality is only how you percieve the world so if you change how you percieve the world anything can become reality. ^-^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm also a fan of the more "realistic" anthro animals and the stupid hybrid things people come up with piss me off.




Now it doesn't piss me off at all. It shows imagination and creativity which is good but I'd rather have a simplistic thing over something that would require at least a little explanation to comprehend it. (Yeah, like we all know what a cabbot is ....well I guess most of us do cause that's just common sense but there are some strange ones out there).


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> foxes and wolves are my favorite animals but i also like dragons and reptiles. though i do not agree as foxes being the best they're just one of the most widely picked animals to be fursonas and reality is only how you percieve the world so if you change how you percieve the world anything can become reality. ^-^



Lets see how manny agree.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 29, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ^This.
> 
> I'm really picky when it comes to realism.
> 
> ...



Me too I mean thinking their helping the environ... oh never mind I went from agreeing with you, to offended I'm a hybrid!(not the car)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Lets see how manny agree.



I sorta agree but I'm obviously biased towards foxes and towards reptiles..honestly I would never pick a snake or lizard if I could be any animal.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Umm cartoon characters get squished with 1 ton anvills, and fall from great heights and STILL survive, do they need a reason for this? no, it's a cartoon, it's FICTION. you sir, are still unable to get the difference between FICTION and REALITY. The characters/fursonas we create (we being furries in general) are FICTIONAL, they are not created to reflect REAL LIFE, stop mixing the fucking two together.



Fiction can reflect reality, I prefer when it does. Is that really so hard to understand?

The principles of reality can be applied to fictional scenarios and characters. You can have an athro fox, but you can't make him fly (unless of course you define how he does so).


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> After what was just said, you really want to start this again?


Well I think I should be allowed to voice my opinion in my own thread good sirs.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 29, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> It's whether they _will_ exist, it's whether they _could _exist. Is it or is it not physically and biologically possible? It's not so much that it can be proven as it is that it can't be _disproven_. As long as it can't be disproven, I can still work with it in the hypothetical.
> 
> As for creativity: making it passably realistic is part of the fun in my book. Anyone can pull a fantastical creation out of their... sleeve, but it takes a good hard think to make it work. It's easy to say that it can do this and that and some other thing, but it's hard to be able to say _why._
> 
> As for hybrids, I suppose I don't really care if your like a wolf-fox or some such, but for the love of god, birds and mammals cannot mate! (Of course, all of that means nothing if you can tell me _why _your fursona breaks the known laws of nature.)



Okay then I will, my Fursona is in an alternate dimension where all things can mate, and I mean ALL THINGS so guys really shouldn't masturbate or else they may end up with a 1/2 desk 1/2 human child *shivers*


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 29, 2010)

if i was an animal irl i would probably be a fox because they are loners and mate for life most of the time. ^-^


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 29, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Me too I mean thinking their helping the environ... oh never mind I went from agreeing with you, to offended I'm a hybrid!(not the car)



Well, are you a hybrid of two animals within the same class with at least some semblance of an explanation of how you came to be, or did you just decide that you were going to be a wolfdragonsnakemanbearpigwalruseagledonkey that sparkles and farts rainbows? 

That question makes all the difference.


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> if i was an animal irl i would probably be a fox because they are loners and mate for life most of the time. ^-^




lol wha?


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 29, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Okay then I will, my Fursona is in an alternate dimension where all things can mate, and I mean ALL THINGS so guys really shouldn't masturbate or else they may end up with a 1/2 desk 1/2 human child *shivers*



^ "Alternate Universe working by different rules" is totally a valid reason... 

as long as you can consistently define those rules.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 29, 2010)

I dunno man, alternative universe is a bit out there as far as explanations for hybrids. 

I had a hyena-tiger and a snake-maned wolf. They were both made just because I wanted something uneek.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ^ "Alternate Universe working by different rules" is totally a valid reason...
> 
> as long as you can consistently define those rules.



Still too far-fetched for me but heck, whatever floats your boat...

Haha farting rainbows. I'm practically ROFLing now


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Everything is not able to explained and most thing will never have a explanation. I like realism but i also like fictional things equally as well. If i want to make something i will make it regardless of if i can explain it or not and i want something more  real or whatever then so be it. Im not going to lets certains things come between what i like.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Everything is not able to explained and most thing will never have a explanation. I like realism but i also like fictional things equally as well. If i want to make something i will make it regardless of if i can explain it or not and i want something more real real or whatever then so be it. Im not going to lets certains things come between what i like.



Oh by all means continue tho. Don't let anyone slow you down


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

So can we just agree to disagree here? Some people like goofy magical fairy rainbow farting anthros and some people like more realistic ones. Let's go back to how awesome foxes are. or yiffing.


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So can we just agree to disagree here? Some people like goofy magical fairy rainbow farting anthros and some people like more realistic ones. Let's go back to how awesome foxes are. or yiffing.



You got a point.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So can we just agree to disagree here? Some people like goofy magical fairy rainbow farting anthros and some people like more realistic ones. Let's go back to how awesome foxes are. or yiffing.



Rofling again! Throwin' out yiffing every other thread, I swear...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Rofling again! Throwin' out yiffing every other thread, I swear...


Why would I throw out yiff in every thread?


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Im lost now. Whats going on?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Foxes. And yiffing.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 29, 2010)

Foxes are cool!

Also hooray for everyone liking different things :>


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes. And yiffing.



I got that part. Something about you saying it often is what lost me.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Yiffing is hot, duh!


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yiffing is hot, duh!



How hot is it?0-o


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> How hot is it?0-o


So how that I can't even describe how turned on I am.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So how that I can't even describe how turned on I am.



The ironic thing is you once said that the stereotypical FA fox is a slut....look who's causing these assumptions ^^


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So how that I can't even describe how turned on I am.



lol. I assumed you were gonna say something weird.


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The ironic thing is you once said that the stereotypical FA fox is a slut....look who's causing these assumptions ^^



Exactly how did this assumption start?

(Damn, double post)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The ironic thing is you once said that the stereotypical FA fox is a slut....look who's causing these assumptions ^^


What? Me? Never!


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 29, 2010)

Foxes are the animal picked most by whiny, emo little furries...who then agonize over coming out as a furry. 

Besides, a cougar would rip a fox a new one. As well as any predator over, you know...ankle height.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> Foxes are the animal picked most by whiny, emo little furries...who then agonize over coming out as a furry.
> 
> Besides, a cougar would rip a fox a new one. As well as any predator over, you know...ankle height.



Not if it's an anthro-fox... Can anyone say fuzzy fight..(god I had to...)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> Foxes are the animal picked most by whiny, emo little furries...who then agonize over coming out as a furry.
> 
> Besides, a cougar would rip a fox a new one. As well as any predator over, you know...ankle height.


I'm not whiny, emo, little, and I don't bitch about having to "come out". :V


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> Foxes are the animal picked most by whiny, emo little furries...who then agonize over coming out as a furry.
> 
> Besides, a cougar would rip a fox a new one. As well as any predator over, you know...ankle height.



Not always true. Get it right.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not whiny, emo, little, and I don't bitch about having to "come out". :V



I think you're mistaken. I think he/she (sorry I didn't see who posted) means that all emos bitches are foxes, not all foxes are emos bitches.


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I think you're mistaken. I think he/she (sorry I didn't see who posted) means that all emos bitches are foxes, not all foxes are emos bitches.



That dosent apply to you does it Mr Vulpine?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> That dosent apply to you does it Mr Vulpine?



Dude all I gotta say is i'm the cleanest non emo you'll ever meet.


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dude all I gotta say is i'm the cleanest non emo you'll ever meet.



I wanted to maybe get a fox form but am not sure anymore with what eveyone says about them.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> I wanted to maybe get a fox form but am not sure anymore with what eveyone says about them.



Don't let that get in your way man, if it's you, make it you.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 29, 2010)

foxes are only good when they're skinned.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> foxes are only good when they're skinned.



*sheds a tear*


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *sheds a tear*



>:3


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

I may add it as a morph form to my dragon, who knows.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 29, 2010)

Snow Leopards are superior.  Uncia Uncia; The species so nice, they named it twice.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> foxes are only good when they're skinned.


You wouldn't do that to me, would you?


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You wouldn't do that to me, would you?



He might. Be warned.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You wouldn't do that to me, would you?



come over here and find out.


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Its a trap! Dont do it man.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> come over here and find out.


Ok, sounds good. What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok, sounds good. What's the worst that could happen?




NOOOOOOOOOOO, at least watch this video before you go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dddAi8FF3F4


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO, at least watch this video before you go
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dddAi8FF3F4



Ha. "Your tounge cant repel flavor of that magnitue" <--random.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

and just like that, the thread dies =( How tragic.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

It's not dead, it's sleeping...


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 29, 2010)

most threads die when Zrcalo shows up...


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> most threads die when Zrcalo shows up...



Ha. I bet.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

That's because foxes are too cool for them.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok, sounds good. What's the worst that could happen?



I might taxidermy you.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 29, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> most threads die when Zrcalo shows up...



yes they do.
I'm that awesome.

/thread


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I might taxidermy you.


You wouldn't do that to me! I LOVE YOU! D=


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yes they do.
> I'm that awesome.
> 
> /thread



We should name the "TREADANATOR"


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 29, 2010)

you think us cats are really any better off?


----------



## Bando (Jan 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> We should name the "TREADANATOR"



I second the motion. The UN security council approves this message!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> you think us cats are really any better off?


Nobody really likes cats. It's a government lie.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> We should name the "TREADANATOR"



shouldnt it be the THREADINATOR?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 29, 2010)

This thread is ugly, and also a FUCKING LIE.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 29, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> This thread is ugly, and also a FUCKING LIE.



no it isnt.
everyone knows foxes are the best animal.

so fluffy and tasty.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no it isnt.
> everyone knows foxes are the best animal.
> 
> so fluffy and tasty.


I wouldn't eat a fox so they are not tasty obviously


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wouldn't eat a fox so they are not tasty obviously



Foxes are not for eating, but we has great flavr.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wouldn't eat a fox so they are not tasty obviously



take a nice big bite of yourself.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> take a nice big bite of yourself.


But that would hurt... and I are humen


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Foxes are friends not food.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 29, 2010)

Foxes are vendor trash.  Hell, I doubt I'd even get 1 copper for one.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Foxes are vendor trash.  Hell, I doubt I'd even get 1 copper for one.


Don't bring up WoW... fuck WoW...


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't bring up WoW... fuck WoW...



Hell, I'd bang a Tauren before getting with a fox, those AIDS-ridden little wretches.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Hell, I'd bang a Tauren before getting with a fox, those AIDS-ridden little wretches.


I don't have AIDS...


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 29, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Hell, I'd bang a Tauren before getting with a fox, those AIDS-ridden little wretches.




I see you are some sort of monkey...Now what was that connection between aids and monkeys....


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't have AIDS...



That you know of.



Fuzzle said:


> I see you are some sort of monkey...Now what was that connection between aids and monkeys....



On the contrary, my friend!  The connotation is actually with _apes,_ the Chimpanzee to be precise.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> That you know of.
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, my friend!  The connotation is actually with _apes,_ the Chimpanzee to be precise.


Well I'm not a fox anyways, I'm a human.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I'm not a fox anyways, I'm a human.



Then why make a thread about foxes?  You must have some association with the vermin.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Then why make a thread about foxes?  You must have some association with the vermin.


Because they are my favorite little animanimals.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because they are my favorite little animanimals.



Then you have a bad taste in objects, sir.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Then you have a bad taste in objects, sir.


WRONG SIR, WRONG! YOU GET _NOTHING!_ YOU LOSE!



GOOD DAY SIR!


----------



## Seriman (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WRONG SIR, WRONG! YOU GET _NOTHING!_ YOU LOSE!
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD DAY SIR!


Willy Wonka FTW!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 29, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Willy Wonka FTW!



See what happens when you display your horrible views on memetics, Heckler?

You get idiots.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 29, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> See what happens when you display your horrible views on memetics, Heckler?
> 
> You get idiots.




Do lemurs have a movie called "The Fantastic Mr. Lemur?" No, I do not believe so.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 29, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Do lemurs have a movie called "The Fantastic Mr. Lemur?" No, I do not believe so.



No, but we're kings in movies that were actually _good._


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 29, 2010)

LotsOfNothing likes dog cocks instead of fox cock.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 29, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> No, but we're kings in movies that were actually _good._




Mmmm...Nope, I don't remember any movies with Lemur kings. I remember the Lion King...Planet of the Apes...Can't think of any Lemurs in important positions of power.


----------



## Bir (Jan 29, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Mmmm...Nope, I don't remember any movies with Lemur kings. I remember the Lion King...Planet of the Apes...Can't think of any Lemurs in important positions of power.



*sings the Zaboomafoo song*


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 29, 2010)

Foxes are dumb. Never liked anthro foxes and never liked real foxes.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 29, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Foxes are dumb. Never liked anthro foxes and never liked real foxes.




Dear Sir, I challenge you to a game of FistyCuffs!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 30, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Dear Sir, I challenge you to a game of FistyCuffs!


 
Bring it, bitch.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 30, 2010)

Stop being speciest!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Foxes are not for eating, but we has great flavr.



two thumbs up =) Oh hey, just realized it was you from the streaming.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Foxes are dumb. Never liked anthro foxes and never liked real foxes.



I would have to say anthro foxes are the coolest and hottest anthros around (meh, maybe tied with a wolf/husky anthro) but foxes are unique. If you don't think so then ask yourself this: If everyone on the planet could pick what animal they could be if everyone were to change into an animal, how many of them would choose a fox? Not many IMO, too many dog lovers, men who fantasize about a cock the size of a horses' and stuff like that. Foxes are unique in the sense that they are often overlooked but once you see them, they rock. Haha, remember starfox


----------



## Bando (Jan 30, 2010)

Doublepostwhaaaaaaaaaaaaat???


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Doublepostwhaaaaaaaaaaaaat???



not quite, I normally post based on quotes. Not a fan of combining multiple quotes into one message because 1) Its not like it bothers people THAT much and 2) I haven't figured out how to yet but mostly because I haven't tried


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Foxes are vendor trash.  Hell, I doubt I'd even get 1 copper for one.



This makes me laugh, furries complain of non furries stereotyping them, yet furries stereotype themselves anyway "Oh look ALL foxes are horny bad trash"

I have known people with fox species and A: there are no sluttier than any other furry I have seen and B: I have known foxes who are not the stereotype.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This makes me laugh, furries complain of non furries stereotyping them, yet furries stereotype themselves anyway "Oh look ALL foxes are horny bad trash"
> 
> I have known people with fox species and A: there are no sluttier than any other furry I have seen and B: I have known foxes who are not the stereotype.



I chose a Fox and I'm the absolute opposite of every furry/fox stereotype there is.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I would have to say anthro foxes are the coolest and hottest anthros around (meh, maybe tied with a wolf/husky anthro) but foxes are unique. If you don't think so then ask yourself this: If everyone on the planet could pick what animal they could be if everyone were to change into an animal, how many of them would choose a fox? Not many IMO, too many dog lovers, men who fantasize about a cock the size of a horses' and stuff like that. Foxes are unique in the sense that they are often overlooked but once you see them, they rock. Haha, remember starfox



Foxes are dime-a-dozen back stabbin' scumbags, like you!

Ow!  No offense.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 30, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Foxes are dime-a-dozen back stabbin' scumbags, like you!
> 
> Ow!  No offense.




...Then how do you explain...THIS! ( http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2865041/ ) ADORABLE CLIP ART STYLE ILLUSTRATION OF A FOX IN YOUR FAVORITES?!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 30, 2010)

Foxes need to know their place: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nm2tFBnzHA


----------



## TDK (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler... you've been doin' too much coke. BACK TO REALITY, WEASELS ARE CLEARLY SUPERIOR.

Exhibit A:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Foxes need to know their place: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nm2tFBnzHA



Furries need to stop sterotyping other furries, they don't like it when non furrs sterotype them, yet furries seem more than happy to stereotype each other. I find that rather hypocritical of a lot of furries.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Furries need to stop sterotyping other furries, they don't like it when non furrs sterotype them, yet furries seem more than happy to stereotype each other. I find that rather hypocritical of a lot of furries.




It's supposed to be a joke. Don't take this all too seriously.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's supposed to be a joke. Don't take this all too seriously.



I know, just wanted to throw a point out there.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 30, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> ...Then how do you explain...THIS! ( http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2865041/ ) ADORABLE CLIP ART STYLE ILLUSTRATION OF A FOX IN YOUR FAVORITES?!



It's being hauled away to space, where it will die by vacuum.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 30, 2010)

Foxes are best. They are sly, cunning, and so darn cute!


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

it's my dream to shit on the chest of a fox.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> it's my dream to shit on the chest of a fox.


_Kinky!_


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

like the log will be.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> it's my dream to shit on the chest of a fox.


Very naughty.
Very official.
 - But it's still good!
SHIT


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

8)


----------



## Jelly (Jan 30, 2010)

running in front of my car
_cut it out_


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Furries need to stop sterotyping other furries, they don't like it when non furrs sterotype them, yet furries seem more than happy to stereotype each other. I find that rather hypocritical of a lot of furries.


Damn squirrels, always pointing out hypocrisy.:smile:


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 30, 2010)

Foxes are EPIC. Nuff said~


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jan 30, 2010)

Fox are indeed charming creatures and they pounce with style, but I have met more coyotes in the wilds. They stop and listen as you address them where the fox may pause then keep going about his business. 

Coyotes and Jackals fill a niche between Foxes and Wolves.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I know, just wanted to throw a point out there.


You like to take jokes seriously don't you... >_>


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

turds.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> turds.


You sure like to talk about poop a lot.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You sure like to talk about poop a lot.


someone is finally catching on. 
i also don't sleep.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> someone is finally catching on.
> i also don't sleep.


You said that multiple times.
GO SLEEP OR SOMETHING.
If your mind won't sleep than the body will take it's place :O!
I won't tell you what you need because you know better.
I still offer cupcakes.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Foxes are best. They are sly, cunning, and so darn cute!



Ah-ha! someone who actually understood what being a fox represents!


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

sleep is bad, i'll wait till i die.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

i may be a fox but i have i thing for huskies... when i see someone wearing a husky tail it makes me... well i love huskies just as much!!!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ah-ha! someone who actually understood what being a fox represents!


I also think like that :3.
I once watched a cool video of a fox getting completly "eradicated" by worms.



krystle said:


> sleep is bad, i'll wait till i die.


Why sleeping is bad :3?
Because a fat naked guy could go up to you and be naughty?
Because you can be ninjad?
Because the ceiling can fall on you while you were asleep?
Because you may suffer from a heart attack and never know?
Because you don't have anywhere to sleep?
Because you are afraid of the demons?
Or is it... weakness in bed?
It is because of touchy questions.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Why sleeping is bad :3?
> Because a fat naked guy could go up to you and be naughty?
> Because you can be ninjad?
> Because the ceiling can fall on you while you were asleep?
> ...



burn!!!


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 30, 2010)

You can't just go saying that foxes are the best animal, 
Thats an opinion, People have other opinions.What you think is the best animal isn't what I think is and probably not someone else's. for that reason, I Blackedsoul AKA Shadow officially FAIL this thread


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> You can't just go saying that foxes are the best animal,
> Thats an opinion, People have other opinions.What you think is the best animal isn't what I think is and probably not someone else's. for that reason, I Blackedsoul AKA Shadow officially FAIL this thread



i think he made this thread so people could have a friendly shit-talking session with each other... that and me and him killed a thread the other day together, and he just knew i would show up to this one...

i think he likes me


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> You can't just go saying that foxes are the best animal,
> Thats an opinion, People have other opinions.What you think is the best animal isn't what I think is and probably not someone else's. for that reason, I Blackedsoul AKA Shadow officially FAIL this thread



I understand 100%. It was kind of a dumb thread to start because now it's messing with people a bit more than is needed.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i may be a fox but i have i thing for huskies... when i see someone wearing a husky tail it makes me... well i love huskies just as much!!!


He, you have a thing for huskies.
Does it make you all red or horny?



blackedsoul said:


> You can't just go saying that foxes are the best animal,
> Thats an opinion, People have other opinions.What you think is the best animal isn't what I think is and probably not someone else's. for that reason, I Blackedsoul AKA Shadow officially FAIL this thread


This IS an opinion thread.
Although the opinions don't vary much, people like you and me appear and say other stuff than "FOXES ARE AWESOME AND CUTE AND ILL DRY HUMP THEM".


----------



## Seriman (Jan 30, 2010)

Foxes are cool, though I like wolves more... I wouldn't dry hump either, or any animal, for that matter.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> He, you have a thing for huskies.
> Does it make you all red or horny?



must resist... urge to be stereotype fox 



CynicalCirno said:


> This IS an opinion thread.
> Although the opinions don't vary much, people like you and me appear and say other stuff than "FOXES ARE AWESOME AND CUTE AND ILL DRY HUMP THEM".



yes!!! opinions are welcome and shit talking makes me lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> must resist... urge to be stereotype fox
> 
> 
> 
> yes!!! opinions are welcome and shit talking makes me lol




Haha, it's hard to resist being a stereotype fox when huskies are added in


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> must resist... urge to be stereotype fox
> 
> 
> 
> yes!!! opinions are welcome and shit talking makes me lol


Be a stereotypical fox, in your heart, soul and what not.
I will support that, but if you have SOMETHING towards huskies you can't help it. Also I am trying to fail your will power. Tell me, how did you get into liking huskies or even being a fox yourself? Because you are acting very foxy and huskies should also sometimes act like that.
Shit talking is normal.
Brick talking is shit bricks.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Be a stereotypical fox, in your heart, soul and what not.
> I will support that, but if you have SOMETHING towards huskies you can't help it. Also I am trying to fail your will power. Tell me, how did you get into liking huskies or even being a fox yourself? Because you are acting very foxy and huskies should also sometimes act like that.
> Shit talking is normal.
> Brick talking is shit bricks.



Well I'm corrupted by the power of huskies because blotch draws like 75% of their art based on M/M husky scenes which are so dang hot. *Yiff*


----------



## Seriman (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I'm corrupted by the power of huskies because blotch draws like 75% of their art based on M/M husky scenes which are so dang hot. *Yiff*


I can agree with that.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Be a stereotypical fox, in your heart, soul and what not.
> I will support that, but if you have SOMETHING towards huskies you can't help it. Also I am trying to fail your will power. Tell me, how did you get into liking huskies or even being a fox yourself? Because you are acting very foxy and huskies should also sometimes act like that.
> Shit talking is normal.
> Brick talking is shit bricks.



i... well i dont know really. when i see that tail all i can do is stare.
if i see a real husky i HAVE to pet it, and when i see a person with a husky tail i... well... ya...

oh fox... well it started when i found out my spirit guide is a FOX. and after i became a furry, it just all fell into place.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i... well i dont know really. when i see that tail all i can do is stare.
> if i see a real husky i HAVE to pet it, and when i see a person with a husky tail i... well... ya...
> 
> oh fox... well it started when i found out my spirit guide is a FOX. and after i became a furry, it just all fell into place.


Oh look it's that guy. Wanna yiff?

Also people who doubt me, you are wrong. Foxes are the best.


----------



## Gight (Jan 30, 2010)

Foxes are the best in some categorys, Yes.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh look it's that guy. Wanna yiff?
> 
> Also people who doubt me, you are wrong. Foxes are the best.



damn you!!! why wont you leave me alone!?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh look it's that guy. Wanna yiff?
> 
> Also people who doubt me, you are wrong. Foxes are the best.




Haven't you tormented this guy enough? Go play CoD or something


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> damn you!!! why wont you leave me alone!?


You posted in my thread. And foxes are ZOMGHAWTLOLOLOLOL


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

Gight said:


> Foxes are the best in some categorys, Yes.



yes, some but not all. 

the fact that i love them is... that... i love them. not everyone does and that fine.

i am a fox and nothing is going to change that.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You posted in my thread. And foxes are ZOMGHAWTLOLOLOLOL



ya ya, i know i did, and yes they are... im going to take a nap now... havent sleept in two days. 0_0   -o-


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya ya, i know i did, and yes they are... im going to take a nap now... havent sleept in two days. 0_0   -o-


Don't lie because you want to avoid me, you know you want me.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't lie because you want to avoid me, you know you want me.



...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ...


Why so quiet? Wanna yiff now?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why so quiet? Wanna yiff now?



NO I WANT TO SLEEP NOW... BY!


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Why sleeping is bad :3?
> Because a fat naked guy could go up to you and be naughty?
> Because you can be ninjad?
> Because the ceiling can fall on you while you were asleep?
> ...


 
for those reasons and more. 
also, i need to start sleeping at night and start being awake during the day.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> NO I WANT TO SLEEP NOW... BY!


You know you want to, what would you do first?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 30, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Cows are amazing


.  
Lol. Ok. I had a cheeseburger yesterday and *that* was amazing.


RandyDarkshade said:


> Zombie foxes don't exist irl.
> .


Neither do dragons, unicorns, werewolves, fox-dogs, fox-wolves, or citras but I'm sure we'll get some soon.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

foxes should be made into cheeseburgers.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> foxes should be made into cheeseburgers.




Wow I literally just sighed while thinking of this. (I say this because normally when someone says Lol or *sigh* or anything of the nature, they just say it to get the expression across but no, you got a legit reaction outta me).  

In other words, I'm ashamed you would say something like that.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 31, 2010)

Ja, it makes me sad...ya know, like thinkin about it.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Jan 31, 2010)

prefers things with scales..foxes are cute though..just too common for me
tis why I am a dragon ^M^


----------



## Morroke (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> In other words, I'm ashamed you would say something like that.



Hi, welcome to FAF.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2010)

Still a non-whore fox here.



Morroke said:


> Hi, welcome to FAF.



Pretty much a furry version of 4chan.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

wow did someone just randomly welcome me to the FAF....cool?


----------



## Bir (Jan 31, 2010)

*runs in* ;D

I will say yet again; I love foxes. They are the best. *scurries off*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I'm corrupted by the power of huskies because blotch draws like 75% of their art based on M/M husky scenes which are so dang hot. *Yiff*


So very... IDENTICAL TO OTHER FURRIES *dies*


LonelyKitsune said:


> i... well i dont know really. when i see that tail all i can do is stare.
> if i see a real husky i HAVE to pet it, and when i see a person with a husky tail i... well... ya...
> 
> oh fox... well it started when i found out my spirit guide is a FOX. and after i became a furry, it just all fell into place.


Staring is good only for you and bad only for you, because you might enjoy and fap to the sight but people will sure think something is unusual.
Spirit guide? What is that?

(/Late post)


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 31, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> foxes should be made into cheeseburgers.



I like foxes, and I like cheeseburgers. But which is best? There's only one way to find out!









... Eat them both. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

Foxes roxes.  Seriously, not all foxes are whores. Actually most aren't.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2010)

Put a certain quote pertaining to this topic from my old "Where the foxes at?" topic (DON'T YOU DARE NECRO) from a particularly interesting person in my signature.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Put a certain quote pertaining to this topic from my old "Where the foxes at?" topic (DON'T YOU DARE NECRO) from a particularly interesting person in my signature.




Now hold on a minute....I joined FAF a week ago and I'm not a slut 

I see your point tho, quite a few "nufoxes" are slutish but ive seen quite a few that arent.


----------



## Bir (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Now hold on a minute....I joined FAF a week ago and I'm not a slut
> 
> I see your point tho, quite a few "nufoxes" are slutish but ive seen quite a few that arent.



I'm not a slut, either. .___.


----------



## Bando (Jan 31, 2010)

Bir said:


> I'm not a slut, either. .___.



Same. I chose fox since it gives me a racial modifier of +1 to stealth checks :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nonsluts unite! :grin:


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Same. I chose fox since it gives me a racial modifier of +1 to stealth checks :3



I've been one since before it was cool. :U


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm kind of a slut...but I'm a straight guy so it's justified.


----------



## Bando (Jan 31, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I've been one since before it was cool. :U



OG fox, pretty legit. I wasn't lurking here yet when foxes weren't cool


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Same. I chose fox since it gives me a racial modifier of +1 to stealth checks :3


+3 charm and speechcraft as well.


----------



## Bando (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> +3 charm and speechcraft as well.



Oh cool! Hooray for 4.0!! Now my fox bard shall be the most freaking epic thing ever


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> +3 charm and speechcraft as well.



Don't forget the +2 resistance to STDs. :V


----------



## Bando (Jan 31, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Don't forget the +2 resistance to STDs. :V



All the better when fighting a succubus :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

huh, this rpg stuff seems sorta interesting...My friend's brother-in-law is literally making a full blown RPG called "The System", based on gothic horror (zombies, REAL vampires rather than twilight BS, werewolves, stuff like that) in a modern day setting. He has just about anything and everything incorporated in it and he has an asset system linked to real world costs so  if you want an ac130 gunship, you can get one (if money permits of course). I actually played it last night and it's real fun and I'm hoping he mass publishes it soon but he's still in the testing stages of it.


----------



## Bando (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> huh, this rpg stuff seems sorta interesting...My friend's brother-in-law is literally making a full blown RPG called "The System", based on gothic horror (zombies, REAL vampires rather than twilight BS, werewolves, stuff like that) in a modern day setting. He has just about anything and everything incorporated in it and he has an asset system linked to real world costs so  if you want an ac130 gunship, you can get one (if money permits of course). I actually played it last night and it's real fun and I'm hoping he mass publishes it soon but he's still in the testing stages of it.



Sounds kinda like this modern day vampires and werewolves D&D clone my friend's stepbrother used to play.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Sounds kinda like this modern day vampires and werewolves D&D clone my friend's stepbrother used to play.



Sounds like it but it's not. He only has 1 copy and its locked away on his computer that's password protected. I know his password is his full name in hebrew and if you guess it wrong 3 times it deletes windows. He currently doesn't have a copyright on it so he's doing everything in his power to keep his success to himself =)


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Foxes are pretty cool, bro


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> twilight BS, werewolves.


K, now I didn't really think twilight did werewolves any harm. Cos besides Van Helsing, werewolves have been known as hairy retards (underworld, the f***ing Wolfman, etc). But twilight just made them attractive Indians that actually turned into big wolves (instead of beardo). Twilight just made it easier for werewolves to get a hot date.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 31, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> K, now I didn't really think twilight did werewolves any harm. Cos besides Van Helsing, werewolves have been known as hairy retards (underworld, the f***ing Wolfman, etc). But twilight just made them attractive Indians that actually turned into big wolves (instead of beardo). Twilight just made it easier for werewolves to get a hot date.



They turned into Werewolves whenever the hell they wanted and made it all seem cute and "no big deal". :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> K, now I didn't really think twilight did werewolves any harm. Cos besides Van Helsing, werewolves have been known as hairy retards (underworld, the f***ing Wolfman, etc). But twilight just made them attractive Indians that actually turned into big wolves (instead of beardo). Twilight just made it easier for werewolves to get a hot date.



I was talking about Twilight VAMPIRES, not werewolves. Vampires aren't romantic, they've been tainted by the 4 curses of kane (Ive heard this from a guy whom knows all about this genre but I'm not 100% sure how it goes). Pretty much, gothic horror vampires are more or less feral, they don't really show an intellect, just basic urges sort of like an animal.

BTW I've actually never seen twilight so it's sorta hard for me to compare these when Ive only heard about them from others.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I was talking about Twilight VAMPIRES, not werewolves. Vampires aren't romantic, they've been tainted by the 4 curses of kane (Ive heard this from a guy whom knows all about this genre but I'm not 100% sure how it goes). Pretty much, gothic horror vampires are more or less feral, they don't really show an intellect, just basic urges sort of like an animal.
> 
> BTW I've actually never seen twilight so it's sorta hard for me to compare these when Ive only heard about them from others.



Well, the first one...
He's trying to be attractive so he can walk her "home" through the woods and then finish her off in the woods to clear the evidence, all cos her blood smells good. But then he actually falls in love with her but denies it because he doubts his resistance from his killin urges. But they go out anyway.
 So that's the first one.

K, here's the first one.
Jacob, her childhood friend who is an Indian (like meee ), knows about Edward (the vampire) because he's a werewolf and they just know. And his dad wants him to make them break up. So when Edward leaves because people start to notice that his family doesn't age, Bella starts to hang out with Jacob and do crazy werewolf daredevil stuff so that protective Edward comes back. But Jacobs a hot Indian (like meee ) so , being a ragdoll slut, she falls in love with Jacob. Well Edward is in like Argentina or Brazil or something when he calls to check on her, but Jacob picks up the phone and tells him something that makes him think that she's dead (they don't like eachother). So Edward, being the sensitive unslut he is, decides to kill himself, but she goes to Argentina and saves him and falls back in love and then you got two boys one girl = doesn't add up, so blah blah blah. Jacob gets mad or sad or whatever and leaves and then Edward asks her to marry him (the movie literally ends like 5 seconds after he asks her that.)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well, the first one...
> He's trying to be attractive so he can walk her "home" through the woods and then finish her off in the woods to clear the evidence, all cos her blood smells good. But then he actually falls in love with her but denies it because he doubts his resistance from his killin urges. But they go out anyway.
> So that's the first one.
> 
> ...



And in my opinion, it sounds really dumb


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

I'v never watched twilight and based on the info just supplied I likely never will. Sound kinda like every other generic show out there.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I'v never watched twilight and based on the info just supplied I likely never will. Sound kinda like every other generic show out there.


The first ones actually worth seeing. The second one..not so much. Then on the other hand, it's the sequal and it plays a big part to the first one, so if you wanna spend an extra $8 to find out the latest on the hottest new thing aside from the snuggie, then it's yours my friend.


Scotty1700 said:


> And in my opinion, it sounds really dumb



Trying to explain the second one, it did. And looking back on it, it was. The second one though. The first one was okay. I actually thought the first one was really good. I didn't think I'd like it but I did. Movies are always better when the main character's not a nerd and or doesn't get picked on.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

I reckon I'll still pass, Just still seems a little to generic. Kinda reminds me of "Vampire Hunter D" actually from what you've explained.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Heh, I don't think twilights the "hottest new thing" anymore. The only reason it's still being talked about is people like me and you criticizing/counter-criticizing.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 31, 2010)

We have foxes in our backyard. They get into shit sometimes.


----------



## wolfy5th (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Heh, I don't think twilights the "hottest new thing" anymore. The only reason it's still being talked about is people like me and you criticizing/counter-criticizing.


 

Their just giving what the public wants in movies unfortunatly vampires they dont sparkle in the FRAKING SUN!!! 

their supposed to burst into flames -.- and die D:


----------



## Deedia (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8xJtH6UcQY
cute isn't it?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Get this twilight bullshit outa my thread damnit!


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Don't forget the +2 resistance to STDs. :V


Irk. D:


----------



## Bando (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Get this twilight bullshit outa my thread damnit!



Just reading all that twilight info made me want to punt a baby >:[


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Just reading all that twilight info made me want to punt a baby >:[


I agree.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jan 31, 2010)

Foxes represent slutness & yiffness.

Therefore they win. You can't beat the foxes.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Foxes represent slutness & yiffness.
> 
> Therefore they win. You can't beat the foxes.


But I'm not a slut! >:[


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I'm not a slut! >:[


Are you sure? lol


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Are you sure? lol


Yes, I am very sure.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, I am very sure.


Okay, good. I got a little worried there for a minute...


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

::thinks about making a joke involving foxes busting in a lot of boxes, but decides not to::


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 31, 2010)

Golden Eagles > all.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Golden Eagles > all.



Nuh uh. That was photoshopped. I can tell by the pixels.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh. That was photoshopped. I can tell by the pixels.



Golden Eagles are better looking than foxes are, too. 8)


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Foxes represent slutness & yiffness.
> 
> Therefore they win. You can't beat the foxes.



Fuck you, I'm an ORIGINAL fox. :V

I'm so glad I put the quote in my signature.

*
*
*
V


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh. That was photoshopped. I can tell by the pixels.


Needs more pixels.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Golden Eagles are better looking than foxes are, too. 8)


Get out of here with your slanderous lies!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jan 31, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Golden Eagles are better looking than foxes are, too. 8)


birds fly to shoot down >_<


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

Birds are stinky.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Get out of here with your slanderous lies!


Yeah! I agree that foxes are the best, but I also think wolves are up there too...


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 31, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> birds fly to shoot down >_<



Golden Eagles are impervious to bullets.

And they'll tear your eyes out.



Taren Fox said:


> Birds are stinky.



No they're not.  Unless you keep them in a cage, but anything you keep in a cage is going to stink to high hell.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Golden Eagles are impervious to bullets.


They aren't impervious to mystic bolts! *starts to gather energies*


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Golden Eagles are impervious to bullets.
> 
> And they'll tear your eyes out.



I've got platinum bullets. If that doesn't work, I have diamond ones. :U


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Golden Eagles are impervious to bullets.
> 
> And they'll tear your eyes out.
> 
> ...


ONCE AGAIN YOU LIE! GET OUT OF HERE!


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> They aren't impervious to mystic bolts! *starts to gather energies*



They are, in fact, impervious to things that do not exist.



Shadow said:


> I've got platinum bullets. If that doesn't work, I have diamond ones. :U



I don't think a bullet like that would work very well, but the substance the bullet is made of is irrelevant, you will be torn apart.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> They are, in fact, impervious to things that do not exist.


What about a bowie knife that's sharp as fuck? Though I doubt I could get close enough to use it -.-


----------



## Bir (Jan 31, 2010)

Foxes are amazing, but I also really like birds. Eagles are actually one of my favorite birds x3


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> What about a bowie knife that's sharp as fuck? Though I doubt I could get close enough to use it -.-


Knife? You gotta' use a bo staff. :B


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Knife? You gotta' use a bo staff. :B


I'll just use my pimp cane... *adds something about fox awesomeness to keep from locking*


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Knife? You gotta' use a bo staff. :B


I prefer a chainsaw.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

There's like a butt-load of gangs at this school. This one gang kept wanting me to join because I'm  pretty good with a bo staff.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> There's like a butt-load of gangs at this school. This one gang kept wanting me to join because I'm  pretty good with a bo staff.




Heh, just as long as it isn't affiliated with ICP >.< So much weed and drugs in my school from those bastards


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> There's like a butt-load of gangs at this school. This one gang kept wanting me to join because I'm  pretty good with a bo staff.


Heh... Napoleon Dynamite...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Heh... Napoleon Dynamite...


Never saw that movie.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> They are, in fact, impervious to things that do not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a bullet like that would work very well, but the substance the bullet is made of is irrelevant, you will be torn apart.



Ms. Sue, can I call you Mary?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> There's like a butt-load of gangs at this school. This one gang kept wanting me to join because I'm  pretty good with a bo staff.


I don't see gangs out here :[, but I do see the arses with their smoking lettuce and drugs. What gang made you join them? Bo staff is cool, but even better if you add a knife on top - you would be the 1st medival fighter around the gang!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Ms. Sue, can I call you Mary?


I see what you did there


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Never saw that movie.


I've only seen it because it was on Comedy Central, and nothing better was on...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman I love your sig hehe.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Seriman I love your sig hehe.


Thanks... It was a real conversation, too.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Thanks... It was a real conversation, too.



Haha I believe you


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haha I believe you


By the way, as for your sig, I'm straight...  FOXES ROCK!


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm straight too and wolves > foxes

XP


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm straight too and wolves > foxes
> 
> XP


I like wolves too, I just said that to prevent a thread lock...
Foxes are still cool though...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm straight too and wolves > foxes
> 
> XP



Unfortunately I can't count you because I'm only counting males  I also agree to an extent that wolves are better it's just they're really common and at the time I though foxes would have at least SOME value to uniqueness.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Unfortunately I can't count you because I'm only counting males  I also agree to an extent that wolves are better it's just they're really common and at the time I though foxes would have at least SOME value to uniqueness.



I have a male mentality >.>
and I've RARELY seen wolves until I got to this site. It's always been fox, fox, fox, fox, fox, fox, fox, cat, fox, hedgehog, tiger.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I have a male mentality >.>
> and I've RARELY seen wolves until I got to this site. It's always been fox, fox, fox, fox, fox, fox, fox, cat, fox, hedgehog, tiger.


I didn't even notice anything before I found this site... Same thread count W00T.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Unfortunately I can't count you because I'm only counting males  I also agree to an extent that wolves are better it's just they're really common and at the time I though foxes would have at least SOME value to uniqueness.


You... you liar! I am disappointed in you...


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You... you liar! I am disappointed in you...


See? This is why you can trust NOBODY!!!
lol


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

Hell the fox even has it's own NEWS CHANNEL.
FOX NEWS! Do you hear about wolf news? Or tiger news? NO!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Hell the fox even has it's own NEWS CHANNEL.
> FOX NEWS! Do you hear about wolf news? Or tiger news? NO!


If only fox news didn't suck.. = /


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

Fox News is like The Onion, but not funny.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If only fox news didn't suck.. = /



But it is funny.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> But it is funny.


Fox is funny sometimes... They DO own The Simpsons...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> But it is funny.


The best reports they've down are the DS pedophiles and the "Mass Effect is a kid's sex simulatior" ones.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The best reports they've down are the DS pedophiles and the "Mass Effect is a kid's sex simulatior" ones.


I sadly don't watch the news... -_-


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I sadly don't watch the news... -_-


I saw them on youtube.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I have a male mentality >.>
> and I've RARELY seen wolves until I got to this site. It's always been fox, fox, fox, fox, fox, fox, fox, cat, fox, hedgehog, tiger.


Male mentality doesn't equal dick but this won't stop me from liking girls all around.


Seriman said:


> Thanks... It was a real conversation, too.


I tried something like that once, and I ended up messing 2 pages with text and my friend "OMGWTF". I said "I don't think twice before talking about penis" and "Furries are cute". That won't prevent him carrying a "TheGame" flag in the harucon.


AleutheWolf said:


> I'm straight too and wolves > foxes
> 
> XP


Wolves equal foxes, why? Because they are both furballs BLAAAAAARG.
I LIKE THEM BOTH X3


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The best reports they've down are the DS pedophiles and the "Mass Effect is a kid's sex simulatior" ones.



DS pedophiles...?
say whaat?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> DS pedophiles...?
> say whaat?


Dual screen pedophiles - one for the panties and one for the chest.
Touch touch kids! and not touch screen!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> DS pedophiles...?
> say whaat?


They did a report on DS handhelds saying that you shouldn't give them to your child. A pedophile will drive by your car, see your kid on their DS, use the IM function on it to get information from your child and then rape them. They proved this as fact by having the reporter talk to the kid with a DS. 

Too bad the DS IMing thing has like, no range at all and in the example the pedophile _was driving while typing on his DS._


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They did a report on DS handhelds saying that you shouldn't give them to your child. A pedophile will drive by your car, see your kid on their DS, use the IM function on it to get information from your child and then rape them. They proved this as fact by having the reporter talk to the kid with a DS.
> 
> Too bad the DS IMing thing has like, no range at all and in the example the pedophile _was driving while typing on his DS._



-facepalm/headdesk-

Oh my freaking God people are getting dumber every day.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> -facepalm/headdesk-
> 
> Oh my freaking God people are getting dumber every day.


Seriously... I hate people = /


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously... I hate people = /



Same and I'm searching for that on youtube to see what they say, I need a good lol

oh my god are they serious??? There is no way that they could chat with someone over 300 feet!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously... I hate people = /



you dont hate me... do you?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Same and I'm searching for that on youtube to see what they say, I need a good lol
> 
> oh my god are they serious??? There is no way that they could chat with someone over 300 feet!


Yes, they are serious... Be afraid.



LonelyKitsune said:


> you dont hate me... do you?



No I love you.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

ok I didn't get to see the Mass Effect report, just the parody and THAT was hilarious. XD


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 31, 2010)

Nuh-uh! Birds are the best animals EVER! Especially rocs...we ROCK


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I love you.



yay!!! lol


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, they are serious... Be afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> No I love you.


The world's people are starting to like rape more and more. 
Well there are more good targers, but this stays the same as bad targets.

Also, I love you the same way Heckler's sarcasam sounds like.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The world's people are starting to like rape more and more.
> Well there are more good targers, but this stays the same as bad targets.
> 
> Also, I love you the same way Heckler's sarcasam sounds like.



Hay, note the name... im just looking for some loven.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't need love. I'm just that bad-ass


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Hay, note the name... im just looking for some loven.


Well then let's make love...


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I don't need love. I'm just that bad-ass


OMG are you chuck norris! lol jk i hate chuck norris way too over rated


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Hay, note the name... im just looking for some loven.


I am here to loosen lonely people and help them~


AleutheWolf said:


> I don't need love. I'm just that bad-ass


Even bad asses needs some penis to company them.


Heckler & Koch said:


> Well then let's make love...


So young yet so daring.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You... you liar! I am disappointed in you...



TO AN EXTENT....sheesh, jumping to conclusions again. Isn't picking a fox over a wolf enough evidence that foxes are at least SLIGHTLY cooler in my eyes...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> TO AN EXTENT....sheesh, jumping to conclusions again. Isn't picking a fox over a wolf enough evidence that foxes are at least SLIGHTLY cooler in my eyes...


Perhaps... Are you a bad enough dude to rescue the president?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well then let's make love...



just got some last night... but if you really want to... then


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> -facepalm/headdesk-
> 
> Oh my freaking God people are getting dumber every day.




And thus my quote for next week, "People are dumb but Individuals are intelligent."


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> just got some last night... but if you really want to... then


Alright sounds good. Let's go


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> OMG are you chuck norris! lol jk i hate chuck norris way too over rated



shun the non-believer... ssssshhhhhuuuuunnnnnaaaa


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Alright sounds good. Let's go



;3


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> shun the non-believer... ssssshhhhhuuuuunnnnnaaaa


 lol ^-^


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> shun the non-believer... ssssshhhhhuuuuunnnnnaaaa


TUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN the non believer.
MOE MOE


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Chuck Norris is a hick douche.....idk why everyone follows along with him being god-like when he's a damn fool 
If you flame me for being a "nonbeliever" then go back to your total gym >.<


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Chuck Norris is a hick douche.....idk why everyone follows along with him being god-like when he's a damn fool
> If you flame me for being a "nonbeliever" then go back to your total gym >.<



especially when people believed that he beat whats-his-face when it was the other way around.
Fake Steven Tyler is better.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 31, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Ms. Sue, can I call you Mary?



I don't think they would count as Mary Sues because they actually exist.  I didn't write them to be perfect, that is just how they are. u_u



Heckler & Koch said:


> They did a report on DS handhelds saying that you shouldn't give them to your child. A pedophile will drive by your car, see your kid on their DS, use the IM function on it to get information from your child and then rape them. They proved this as fact by having the reporter talk to the kid with a DS.
> 
> Too bad the DS IMing thing has like, no range at all and in the example the pedophile _was driving while typing on his DS._



lol DS IMing

You have to be connected to one of the rooms to use that, the kid would just be playing a game

also Fox News thinks that your children are retarded


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> lol DS IMing
> 
> You have to be connected to one of the rooms to use that, the kid would just be playing a game
> 
> also Fox News thinks that your children are retarded



Children ARE retarded because the parents RAISE them retarded.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Children ARE retarded because the parents RAISE them retarded.


This. A horrifyingly large amount of people don't know how to raise a kid.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This. A horrifyingly large amount of people don't know how to raise a kid.


I agree. A sad, but really true fact.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I agree. A sad, but really true fact.


If I somehow manage to have a kid I'm going to make sure they don't turn out like the douches you see these days.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I somehow manage to have a kid I'm going to make sure they don't turn out like the douches you see these days.



This.

BTW I ran into someone saying that Fox News is the most reliable news source and laughs at all the liberal stations tanking. I simply responded that there are more sheeple than intelligence in America. I wanna see how this turns out. :smile:


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> This.
> 
> BTW I ran into someone saying that Fox News is the most reliable news source and laughs at all the liberal stations tanking. I simply responded that there are more sheeple than intelligence in America. I wanna see how this turns out. :smile:


My faith in humanity dropped slightly... What the fuck am I saying it's been gone for years.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My faith in humanity dropped slightly... What the fuck am I saying it's been gone for years.



Negatives can exist too. I lost mine at the Balloon Boy hoax. I didn't expect humanity to sink THAT low.

You know, it's no WONDER people think that they're animals on the inside.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Negatives can exist too. I lost mine at the Balloon Boy hoax. I didn't expect humanity to sink THAT low.
> 
> You know, it's no WONDER people think that they're animals on the inside.


Oh balloon boy. May you (not) soar through the skies of America forever.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh balloon boy. May you (not) soar through the skies of America forever.



He was a limited edition vehicle in mafia wars XD
His stats suck though >.>


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> He was a limited edition vehicle in mafia wars XD
> His stats suck though >.>


There is an achievement in a game that is a parody of him. The icon is a picture of his balloon.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 31, 2010)

technically people are animals but just... more evolved well some are anyway lol ^-^


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> technically people are animals but just... more evolved well some are anyway lol ^-^



I think de-volved is more like it >.>


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 31, 2010)

lol ya the way people act these days


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

I could never live in a city. Too many people. It would drive me insane...


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 31, 2010)

did you know that if some one puts birth control pills down the sink or into any water supply they cant filter that out of the water system. it just keeps flowing through the water so were all drinking water with estrogen in it lol. no wonder theres so many people with emotional problems


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> did you know that if some one puts birth control pills down the sink or into any water supply they cant filter that out of the water system. it just keeps flowing through the water so were all drinking water with estrogen in it lol. no wonder theres so many people with emotional problems


That's why I'm glad I'm on a well...


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> did you know that if some one puts birth control pills down the sink or into any water supply they cant filter that out of the water system. it just keeps flowing through the water so were all drinking water with estrogen in it lol. no wonder theres so many people with emotional problems



That's why I don't drink water.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

I only drink water out of our ice maker thing.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> That's why I don't drink water.



Gatorade is better.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 31, 2010)

by the way any 1 kno where i can get ears, a tail, and hand paws for around $150?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I only drink water out of our ice maker thing.



....now I have a really interesting visual...and it's amusing..


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> by the way any 1 kno where i can get ears, a tail, and hand paws for around $150?



I can link you to someone that can make tails....dunno about everything else.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Gatorade is better.



Nah chocolate milk


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> ....now I have a really interesting visual...and it's amusing..


What kind of visual... >_>


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I can link you to someone that can make tails....dunno about everything else.


k anything will help ^-^


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> k anything will help ^-^



http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bir/


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What kind of visual... >_>



you know the refrigerators with the ice/water dispensers on the door of the freezer?


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> you know the refrigerators with the ice/water dispensers on the door of the freezer?


Yup, that's what I have.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Nah chocolate milk



that doesn't sound very refreshing at all ):


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup, that's what I have.



I had a visual of you pressing the tab while kneeling there with your mouth open trying to drink the water coming out.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jan 31, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Gatorade is better.


Gatorade is awful in every way.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> that doesn't sound very refreshing at all ):



Water doesn't do it for me. My dad has always pressed for me to drink water as a "thirst quencher" but it just seemed like I was sucking on air whenever I drank water. It's not about the refreshing, it's the taste and I'm a chocoholic....speaking of I haven't had my chocolate today


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

Easog said:


> Gatorade is awful in every way.



If it's orange then yes, otherwise Gatorade is better than water.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> If it's orange then yes, otherwise Gatorade is better than water.


The purple kind is the fucking nectar of the gods.



AleutheWolf said:


> I had a visual of you pressing the tab while kneeling there with your mouth open trying to drink the water coming out.



also I lol'd


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The purple kind is the fucking nectar of the gods.



I'm partial to the red. I don't think I've had purple though..


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm partial to the red. I don't think I've had purple though..


Back when I played football years ago I had it all the time. It was so damn good... I still pick it up from time to time.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Back when I played football years ago I had it all the time. It was so damn good... I still pick it up from time to time.



I've had the blue powerade back when I had to bike to school and back. I actually miss it now T^T


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I've had the blue powerade back when I had to bike to school and back. I actually miss it now T^T


I always liked gatorade more than powerade...


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I always liked gatorade more than powerade...



The original is always better than the copy cat but my school didn't sell gatorade so I was stuck with powerade. It's ok but when you're biking 20 miles on a humid FL day...it ain't gonna matter.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> The original is always better than the copy cat but my school didn't sell gatorade so I was stuck with powerade. It's ok but when you're biking 20 miles on a humid FL day...it ain't gonna matter.


Good point. Sucks that you didn't have the good stuff.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I always liked gatorade more than powerade...


I agree. Also, I hate warm gatorade... It kinda burns my throat, and doesn't quench any thirst... Yet, if it's TOO cold, it doesn't quench either... >_<


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I agree. Also, I hate warm gatorade... It kinda burns my throat, and doesn't quench any thirst... Yet, if it's TOO cold, it doesn't quench either... >_<


The only thing I can't drink warm is Dr. Pepper. for some reason to me it taste like shit without ice.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 31, 2010)

we are talking about sports drinks now? -_-


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> we are talking about sports drinks now? -_-


Foxes > dragons.

There back on topic again.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes > dragons.
> 
> There back on topic again.



D:
Telnac will probably come now...


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Water doesn't do it for me. My dad has always pressed for me to drink water as a "thirst quencher" but it just seemed like I was sucking on air whenever I drank water. It's not about the refreshing, it's the taste and I'm a chocoholic....speaking of I haven't had my chocolate today



*DIABEETUS*



Heckler & Koch said:


> The purple kind is the fucking nectar of the gods.



PURPLE DRANK


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> D:
> Telnac will probably come now...


Let him come, I certainly did...

... to foxes and not dragons.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let him come, I certainly did...
> 
> ... to foxes and not dragons.



foxes are awsome anyway...
i want fox ears and tail ^^


----------



## caishide (Jan 31, 2010)

Before I knew about furries I was obsessed with foxes.  The first little animal person I drew of myself was a fox.  Then I stumbled upon the internet, and foxes were forever ruined >:/


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

caishide said:


> Before I knew about furries I was obsessed with foxes.  The first little animal person I drew of myself was a fox.  Then I stumbled upon the internet, and foxes were forever ruined >:/



The internet both ruins and makes everything more epic


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

caishide said:


> Before I knew about furries I was obsessed with foxes.  The first little animal person I drew of myself was a fox.  Then I stumbled upon the internet, and foxes were forever ruined >:/


I was sort of like that, I wasn't _obsessed_, but I liked them a lot. Then the internet turned them into cock sluts...

I'm also glad I didn't have the internet when I was a kid because I would've turned out to be the biggest furfag ever...


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm also glad I didn't have the internet when I was a kid because I would've turned out to be the biggest furfag ever...


*nervously looks at the ground*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Water doesn't do it for me. My dad has always pressed for me to drink water as a "thirst quencher" but it just seemed like I was sucking on air whenever I drank water. It's not about the refreshing, it's the taste and I'm a chocoholic....speaking of I haven't had my chocolate today



Wow this post fits me, I hate water, love chocolate, and have yet to eat any chocolate today


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow this post fits me, I hate water, love chocolate, and have yet to eat any chocolate today


Well, I don't mind some water, I love chocolate, and I've been eating hershey kisses all day... I must have eaten more than 20 so far...


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Well, I don't mind some water, I love chocolate, and I've been eating hershey kisses all day... I must have eaten more than 20 so far...



Gimmeh teh chocolate an' no one gets hurt


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Gimmeh teh chocolate an' no one gets hurt



Ill share it with you


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Gimmeh teh chocolate an' no one gets hurt


You'll never catch me!!! *flees the internetz, with a bag of chocolate*
Nah... I'll share...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You'll never catch me!!! *flees the internetz, with a bag of chocolate*



nvm, I'm gonna go nip at some of my grandmothers b-day cake which just happens to be chocolate


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 31, 2010)

hmm a thread about foxes? Has the yiffing started yet?


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> hmm a thread about foxes? Has the yiffing started yet?


No, not yet... There was a little kissing, if I remember correctly...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> hmm a thread about foxes? Has the yiffing started yet?


Not quite, H&K keeps fooling around and trying to "entice" someone every other post though...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not quite, H&K keeps fooling around and trying to "entice" someone every other post though...


its going to happen I can feel it so if the mods were smart they would lock this before it gos all hard blush in here.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 31, 2010)

lol you scoundrels


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> its going to happen I can feel it so if the mods were smart they would lock this before it gos all hard blush in here.



Well ya see, H&K isn't really that much of a furry. He admitted that he only does it to mess with people which IMO isn't all too nice cause some people really do it and really like it...


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> its going to happen I can feel it so if the mods were smart they would lock this before it gos all hard blush in here.



Aren't you pretty much egging him on by saying that, Considering H&K says hes not furry he does seem to like to attempt to yiff a lot.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well ya see, H&K isn't really that much of a furry. He admitted that he only does it to mess with people which IMO isn't all too nice cause some people really do it and really like it...


Yiffing is fun, but it's just as fun and funny to be in a chatroom with him when he pretends to... I was once, and it was funny as hell... We played 'pick a hole on Harley and fuck it'... Funny as hell.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yiffing is fun, but it's just as fun and funny to be in a chatroom with him when he pretends to... I was once, and it was funny as hell... We played 'pick a hole on Harley and fuck it'... Funny as hell.




Sounds fun, lets yiff! 
Haha jk, he seems to be rubbing off on me


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sounds fun, lets yiff!
> Haha jk, he seems to be rubbing off on me



Do we need to separate you and H&K, cause if he's doing that to you already I can already see a lot of trouble and lol's in the future.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Do we need to separate you and H&K, cause if he's doing that to you already I can already see a lot of trouble and lol's in the future.



Lol you shoulda seen the first time he asked me. I was utterly clueless as to what the heck he was talking about :grin:


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol you shoulda seen the first time he asked me. I was utterly clueless as to what the heck he was talking about :grin:



Count you self lucky then, When I first joined the fandom I was talking to someone in msn, Well long story short it got kinda strange when they made suggestions about invading my tail hole. So I'd say your lucky it was someone joking about yiffing for you to find out what it is.

Also I think I did see the first time he asked you.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't think they would count as Mary Sues because they actually exist.  I didn't write them to be perfect, that is just how they are. u_u



So you mod a la god then? :U


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Count you self lucky then, When I first joined the fandom I was talking to someone in msn, Well long story short it got kinda strange when they made suggestions about invading tail holes. So I'd say your lucky it was someone joking about yiffing for you to find out what it is.
> 
> Also I think I did see the first time he asked you.



Yup, people like to fool around too much...

hehe, god I love the furry terminology as well. Most of them are just funny/cute/FURRY hehe.

Pawing off (god I love this one)
Yiffing (warm and fuzzy )
tailhole (heck of a lot better than saying anything like anus,ass, etc.)
God I can go on and on.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Count you self lucky then, When I first joined the fandom I was talking to someone in msn, Well long story short it got kinda strange when they made suggestions about invading my tail hole. So I'd say your lucky it was someone joking about yiffing for you to find out what it is.
> 
> Also I think I did see the first time he asked you.



he still wont leave ME alone... -pawface-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> he still wont leave ME alone... -pawface-



OOH and facepaw is one of my favorites too!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2010)

Feels like this has become more of a newfurcig thread. ._.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Count you self lucky then, When I first joined the fandom I was talking to someone in msn, Well long story short it got kinda strange when they made suggestions about invading my tail hole. So I'd say your lucky it was someone joking about yiffing for you to find out what it is.
> 
> Also I think I did see the first time he asked you.


Just a couple weeks ago, I was having a conversation with a friend, and it somehow turned into a hardcore RP... It was fun though.......

Oh, and I agree... Furry terminology makes me feel all warm and furry inside.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 31, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Foxes are not for eating, but we has great flavr.




Eating, perhaps not .. licking, hmm.. I'll have to test that someday.  Unless you refer to a different kind of eating..

Sometimes you CAN have your cake, AND eat it too.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Eating, perhaps not .. licking, hmm.. I'll have to test that someday.  Unless you refer to a different kind of eating..
> 
> Sometimes you CAN have your cake, AND eat it too.



[insert overused Portal reference]


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Uh oh... The thread is starting to derail... Foxes > Poodles.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> he still wont leave ME alone... -pawface-




Wait what? 

Are you talking about me, or some one else?


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Wait what?
> 
> Are you talking about me, or some one else?


No, H&K was messing with him, wanting to yiff and kiss earlier...


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yup, people like to fool around too much...
> 
> hehe, god I love the furry terminology as well. Most of them are just funny/cute/FURRY hehe.
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with fooling around.

I agree, Some of the furry words are cute or funny at times,(yiffing does sound warm and fuzzy, I'll give you that much), But it also depends how and when they are used.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> No, H&K was messing with him, wanting to yiff and kiss earlier...



Oh, That right now I remember that now.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 31, 2010)

i wear fox tails to school and this girl in my first period class never learned my name so she just calls me foxy lol


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> i wear fox tails to school and this girl in my first period class never learned my name so she just calls me foxy lol


If I had a wolf tail, I might... But I'm still in high school, and my friends would probably never talk to me again... It'd be fun though...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> i wear fox tails to school and this girl in my first period class never learned my name so she just calls me foxy lol



That's....interesting? Good to see you're being socially accepted by doing something so out of the ordinary.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_Hd14J3Qpg
OMG i wanna kill stupid people


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> If I had a wolf tail, I might... But I'm still in high school, and my friends would probably never talk to me again... It'd be fun though...





Scotty1700 said:


> That's....interesting? Good to see you're being socially accepted by doing something so out of the ordinary.



I want to were a fox tail around, but don't. It would probably look to weird seeing a guy walking around in public with a fox tail hanging around, Tho if you have the right friends with you it could be fun.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Oh, That right now I remember that now.



ya, we killed a thread together with all his cock teasing.

 he is so good at teasing me...


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_Hd14J3Qpg
> OMG i wanna kill stupid people


I agree. I used to be neutral about Tyra, but now I hate her guts. That, and those people don't represent all of the fandom... Not everyone will take it upda butt in a fursuit...


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya, we killed a thread together with all his cock teasing.
> 
> he is so good at teasing me...




Yes, You do seem to fall for him a bit.

I'm surprised with all these post popping he has not come back yet.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 31, 2010)

agreed but that is also a major waste of 1000+ dollars and it sets a bad image for everyone else


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I want to were a fox tail around, but don't. It would probably look to weird seeing a guy walking around in public with a fox tail hanging around, Tho if you have the right friends with you it could be fun.



once i complete my tail, then im going to try and where it everywhere!!!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Yes, You do seem to fall for him a bit.



i *am* a lonely fox...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

You guys realize I'm actually a furry right? I just troll because it's funny. I still like anthro animals and stuff.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> once i complete my tail, then im going to try and where it everywhere!!!



Sounds fun, I think. I'm either going to wait until I move over a few suburbs to get one or until I know a more locals. That's if I ever get around to looking for a place/person that sells high quality ones, I ain't cheap crummy looking one.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 31, 2010)

greatest fail ever lol http://failblog.org/2010/01/31/fury-fail/
oh and foxes rule ^-^


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys realize I'm actually a furry right? I just troll because it's funny. I still like anthro animals and stuff.



Yes, I kinda suspected that with some of the comments you make, (And a few other things as well) What with all the yiff comments and remarks.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Yes, I kinda suspected that with some of the comments you make, (And a few other things as well) What with all the yiff comments and remarks.



ya, and you know i think he really wants me, he's just acting strait


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya, and you know i think he really wants me, he's just acting strait


Maybe I do, maybe I don't. But I'm still going to torment you with something you'll never have.


----------



## Bir (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Sounds fun, I think. I'm either going to wait until I move over a few suburbs to get one or until I know a more locals. That's if I ever get around to looking for a place/person that sells high quality ones, I ain't cheap crummy looking one.



*prods myself and grins real, real big*

: D


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya, and you know i think he really wants me, he's just acting strait



That's pretty much was I was thinking as well. Can't say I blame him tho.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Maybe I do, maybe I don't. But I'm still going to torment you with something you'll never have.



Oh well, That will be your loss then wont it.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

Bir said:


> *prods myself and grins real, real big*
> 
> : D



You do international shipping to Australia?


----------



## Bir (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> You do international shipping to Australia?




....

D:

...*prods tutorial*

...

: D


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Never saw that movie.



WHAAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????AARRGGHHHJJVGDDUJ!!

How have you not seen..Besides Fantastic Mr. Fox, that was THE best movie ever! That movie will supply you with inside jokes for the rest of your life!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> That's pretty much was I was thinking as well. Can't say I blame him tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, That will be your loss then wont it.


No because my ass is exit only (shhhh)



MichaelFoster said:


> WHAAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????AARRGGHHHJJVGDDUJ!!
> 
> How have you not seen..Besides Fantastic Mr. Fox, that was THE best movie ever! That movie will supply you with inside jokes for the rest of your life!



I never saw that either.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Maybe I do, maybe I don't. But I'm still going to torment you with something you'll never have.



if i ever get my hands on you... mmmm man... ill turn you gay. ;3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> if i ever get my hands on you... mmmm man... ill turn you gay. ;3


There are many miles between us. And I usually care a knife on me...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 31, 2010)

Otters are the best. Nuff said.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Otters are the best. Nuff said.


*WRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGG!!!*


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

Bir said:


> ....
> 
> D:
> 
> ...



I'm a bit thick at times, you'll need to elaborate on that.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There are many miles between us. And I usually care a knife on me...



a knife wont stop me, and i can get around if i need to. 

mother works for FAA... "I GET CHEAP FLIGHTS"
i have more exp with knifes and taking down people with knifes than you have hair on your sweet juicy balls. 
i WILL have you!!!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> a knife wont stop me, and i can get around if i need to.
> 
> mother works for FAA... "I GET CHEAP FLIGHTS"
> i have more exp with knifes and taking down people with knifes than you have hair on your sweet juicy balls.
> i WILL have you!!!


You don't know where I live. Also I have a lot of dogs, three of them are german shepherds, one of them is obedience and protection trained. :V (this website needs awesomeface as an emote)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> a knife wont stop me, and i can get around if i need to.
> 
> mother works for FAA... "I GET CHEAP FLIGHTS"
> i have more exp with knifes and taking down people with knifes than you have hair on your sweet juicy balls.
> i WILL have you!!!



Oh my, it's getting heated up with HK in two forums at once...wait a second!


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh my, it's getting heated up with HK in two forums at once...wait a second!


He is cheating on you!!!!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You don't know where I live. Also I have a lot of dogs, three of them are german shepherds, one of them is obedience and protection trained. :V (this website needs awesomeface as an emote)



ok, ok fuck calm down dude, am *i *getting to *you* now... wow this is so turned around. *que twilight zone music*


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> He is cheating on you!!!!



Hk, how could you?!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ok, ok fuck calm down dude, am *i *getting to *you* now... wow this is so turned around. *que twilight zone music*


No, I'm just taking your hopes and shattering them like a pane of glass! :V


----------



## footfoe (Jan 31, 2010)

Since i have not been following this thread i will speak on the main topic

Yes foxes are the best, i mean they have all the good qualities of canines and some feline qualities as well.  No to mention the red is super fucking awesome.  ANDDDDD their fur omg have you ever felt fox fur, it's like ecstasy rapped in soft furry sex. 

If you want to call some one hot you call them foxy.  it's obvious


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Hk, how could you?!



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1515506&posted=1#post1515506

No, he was cheating on me


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

maybe I want you both... at once


----------



## footfoe (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I'm just taking your hopes and shattering them like a pane of glass! :V


It's true he does like to do that


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

Damn I joined this topic too late.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Damn I joined this topic too late.


Yes you did. You missed all the good stuff. If lonelykitsune got back it could get awesome again.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm finding Scotty1700's signature so amusing. lol


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm finding Scotty1700's signature so amusing. lol


If he actually did a poll those numbers would change pretty damn quick...


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If he actually did a poll those numbers would change pretty damn quick...


He should poll foxes:

Are you ga-hay?
Are you whorish?
Are you spastic?

That would break more stereotypes. :B


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> He should poll foxes:
> 
> Are you ga-hay?
> Are you whorish?
> ...


I fit under none of those. Despite what it seems I am the opposite of a whore IRL.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes you did. You missed all the good stuff. If lonelykitsune got back it could get awesome again.



how can i sleep when H&k is here to torment me

and im so fucking blazzed right now


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> how can i sleep when H&k is here to torment me
> 
> and im so fucking blazzed right now


Because you want to sleep with me.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because you want to sleep with me.


Well, who doesn't?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Well, who doesn't?


Women. =(


----------



## footfoe (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Women. =(


i would have a similar problem if it wasn't for my glock 18 :twisted:


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Women. =(



i can wear i skirt for you... ;3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i can wear i skirt for you... ;3


Sounds hot.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 31, 2010)

This conversation is scary...like i'm trippin balls right now! Is this really happening?! I had a guy from a different forum who kept wanting me to show him my ass cos I'm fine (lol...no really) and I was okay with it (I didn't) but I was paranoid that my parents would find out and I'd be in huge effin trouble for talking to people I didn't know.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> This conversation is scary...like i'm trippin balls right now! Is this really happening?! I had a guy from a different forum who kept wanting me to show him my ass cos I'm fine (lol...no really) and I was okay with it (I didn't) but I was paranoid that my parents would find out and I'd be in huge effin trouble for talking to people I didn't know.


Well... I'm 18. I assume he is over 18. And I'm not gay so he'll never get any from me :V


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds hot.



anything for you.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> anything for you.


Will you buy me a SCAR?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well... I'm 18. I assume he is over 18. And I'm not gay so he'll never get any from me :V



wow your 18... i forgot. and yes im over 18... and yes i WILL get some from you.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wow your 18... i forgot. and yes im over 18... and yes i WILL get some from you.


No. No you won't! YOU DON'T KNOW WHERE I LIVE!


----------



## footfoe (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Will you buy me a SCAR?


is that your "price"?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Will you buy me a SCAR?



nope... but i will buy you a condom


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No. No you won't! YOU DON'T KNOW WHERE I LIVE!



i will find out


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i will find out


How? You have no personal info about me >_>


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 31, 2010)

Again...what the hell is going on!?

And I pray to Renard that this thread doesn't get locked. It's actually very awesome right now! Foxes are cool!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How? You have no personal info about me >_>



you cant stop love


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Again...what the hell is going on!?
> 
> And I pray to Renard that this thread doesn't get locked. It's actually very awesome right now! Foxes are cool!


He wants to get into my pants. But he won't. And foxes are indeed cool.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 31, 2010)

-tosses a trojan ecstasy condom at lonelykitsune- have fun kiddo.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He wants to get into my pants. But he won't. And foxes are indeed cool.



you started it... and yes foxes are awesome.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He wants to get into my pants. But he won't. And foxes are indeed cool.



Like...seriously?! Wtf..oh yeah...furry fandom. Lol. Forgot.

My god, foxes are amazing. Can you believe...no..ya can't. 

Btw, I've posted 711 times. That's rich!


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Fuckin' foxes.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you started it... and yes foxes are awesome.


Yes but I didn't expect you to get such a boner for me... you don't even know what I look like!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but I didn't expect you to get such a boner for me... you don't even know what I look like!



Are ya hot?!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -tosses a trojan ecstasy condom at lonelykitsune- have fun kiddo.



*wags tail with vigor* thanks


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but I didn't expect you to get such a boner for me... you don't even know what I look like!


pic or it didn't happen


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

This is why cats are better. We get fucked up on catnip and leave people alone while foxes are little horny bastards.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fuckin' foxes.



i cant help it


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> This is why cats are better. We get fucked up on catnip and leave people alone while foxes are little horny bastards.



So...u get high..we get laid...

I think I can tell who's better.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> pic or it didn't happen


I am not posting a picture of myself here.

Ever.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but I didn't expect you to get such a boner for me... you don't even know what I look like!


I imagine you to be exploding with raw sexuallity and a hint of feminism


----------



## Aleu (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> This is why cats are better. We get fucked up on catnip and leave people alone while foxes are little horny bastards.



at least wolves have a sound head on their shoulders.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> This is why cats are better. We get fucked up on catnip and leave people alone while foxes are little horny bastards.



dont get me wrong, its not that i dont like cats, its just that i cant eat a whole one


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> So...u get high..we get laid...
> 
> I think I can tell who's better.


 
No, no sweetie. You ATTEMPT to get laid, to no avail as I'm sure LonelyKitsune has demonstrated. We get stoned off our asses and STILL get laid.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am not posting a picture of myself here.
> 
> Ever.


AWWWWwwww,


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> at least wolves have a sound head on their shoulders.


AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


footfoe said:


> I imagine you to be exploding with raw sexuallity and a hint of feminism



No that's me. Look at my profile picture. Lol


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> dont get me wrong, its not that i dont like cats, its just that i cant eat a whole one


i had a wet dream about that once.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> No, no sweetie. You ATTEMPT to get laid, to no avail as I'm sure LonelyKitsune has demonstrated. We get stoned off our asses and STILL get laid.



Lies! All lies!!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I imagine you to be exploding with raw sexuallity and a hint of feminism


No, actually that is pretty opposite of me. I'm a little overweight (not much, and I actually started an exercise routine today to get in shape), shoulder-length hair, and a goatee. I pretty much look like the average metalhead. Pretty much not what a gay furry would want, thankfully.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> No that's me. Look at my profile picture. Lol


Wait thats actually you?  damn i'd tap that, in a purely platonic sort of way *shifty eyes*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Lies! All lies!!


 
I speak nothing but truth, good sir. Sex kittens. Not sex foxes.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

I am rather intrigued by H&K's description of himself. -raises eyebrow-


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, actually that is pretty opposite of me. I'm a little overweight (not much, and I actually started an exercise routine today to get in shape), shoulder-length hair, and a goatee. I pretty much look like the average metalhead.



I don't know what group I fit into... I guess the modern punk. Fall Out Boy shirt, bleached short hair, tight jeans, hangs out with regular people (preps, jocks, etc). What would u say I look like? (my pictures on my profile)


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, actually that is pretty opposite of me. I'm a little overweight (not much, and I actually started an exercise routine today to get in shape), shoulder-length hair, and a goatee. I pretty much look like the average metalhead. Pretty much not what a gay furry would want, thankfully.


Sexy


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> No, no sweetie. You ATTEMPT to get laid, to no avail as I'm sure LonelyKitsune has demonstrated. We get stoned off our asses and STILL get laid.



hay, i got laid lastnight for your info. my friend of 2 years turned out to be bi and is the most sexiest guy i have ever seen.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Wait thats actually you?  damn i'd tap that, in a purely platonic sort of way *shifty eyes*



0.o
but I'm not geh... 
Sowwy :B


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I am rather intrigued by H&K's description of himself. -raises eyebrow-


That's surprising, I figured everyone would be all "EWW UR NOT GHEY ENOUGH" :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> hay, i got laid lastnight for your info. my friend of 2 years turned out to be bi and is the most sexiest guy i have ever seen.


 
and yet you're here trollin for someone to yiff with?
Females have no problem getting laid. Guys seem to have a more difficult time. If you have to wank off, ever, you're not getting enough or something.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> 0.o
> but I'm not geh...
> Sowwy :B



aaawwwww... Fuck!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> 0.o
> but I'm not geh...
> Sowwy :B


platonic, platonic i said, look it up, im not gay in anyway.  
or at least that's what i tell my self every day


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Wait thats actually you?  damn i'd tap that, in a purely platonic sort of way *shifty eyes*



Here I'll post my facebook. I have more pics of *meeeee* on tharr.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?ref=profile&id=1251260502

lol..posting facebook on faf...priceless


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> aaawwwww... Fuck!


I'm glad you found someone else to torment for gay buttsex. Great job have fun!



MichaelFoster said:


> Here I'll post my facebook. I have more pics of *meeeee* on tharr.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?ref=profile&id=1251260502
> 
> lol..posting facebook on faf...priceless



God damnit why can't I send you messages! I wanted to troll you =(


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Woo-hoo this topic finally has mroe posts than the Cynder topic!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> and yet you're here trollin for someone to yiff with?
> Females have no problem getting laid. Guys seem to have a more difficult time. If you have to wank off, ever, you're not getting enough or something.



HAY!!! its hard to find gay guys around here, and i have standerds


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm glad you found someone else to torment for gay buttsex. Great job have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> God damnit why can't I send you messages! I wanted to troll you =(



NNAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Woo-hoo this topic finally has mroe posts than the Cynder topic!


That's because this thread is full of awesome and not creepy no-life guys who jerk off to kid's cartoon characters.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's because this thread is full of awesome and not creepy no-life guys who jerk off to kid's cartoon characters.



Mmm...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's surprising, I figured everyone would be all "EWW UR NOT GHEY ENOUGH" :V


 
I don't date super feminine guys. I date girls if I want that kind of a frame to cuddle.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm glad you found someone else to torment for gay buttsex. Great job have fun!



you arnt going anywhere!!! you started this


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> NNAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!



soooo... how you doin


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's because this thread is full of awesome and not creepy no-life guys who jerk off to kid's* video game* characters.


Fix'd. :B


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Here I'll post my facebook. I have more pics of *meeeee* on tharr.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?ref=profile&id=1251260502
> 
> lol..posting facebook on faf...priceless


gah you're profile is locked, wth, no way i'm gonna reveal my identity to a fellow fur by sending a friend request.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you arnt going anywhere!!! you started this


Well, you don't seem to want to finish it.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I don't date super feminine guys. I date girls if I want that kind of a frame to cuddle.


Well I'm not feminine at all.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you arnt going anywhere!!! you started this


He's like a majestic horse, the real beauty is in how he runs free just out side our grasp


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> HAY!!! its hard to find gay guys around here, and i have standerds


 
I rather doubt that


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I'm not feminine at all.


 
Good to know :j


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well, you don't seem to want to finish it.



give me an address first, and ill let you finish it... all over me



footfoe said:


> He's like a majestic horse, the real beauty is in how he runs free just out side our grasp



i will tame him


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Good to know :j


Glad it's actually a girl for once... this place is a sausage fest...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> give me an address first, and ill let you finish it... all over me
> 
> 
> 
> i will tame him



NO

NO


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO
> 
> NO



you were right H&k, messing with people IS fun. X3

and with that, i say goodnight


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Glad it's actually a girl for once... this place is a sausage fest...


There is a Playboy MMO. Sirsly, that's a sausage fest.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> give me an address first, and ill let you finish it... all over me
> 
> 
> 
> i will tame him


First off epic turn of words.

second, not if i tame him first meow, in a platonic sort of way of course


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> gah you're profile is locked, wth, no way i'm gonna reveal my identity to a fellow fur by sending a friend request.


How cum...jk..um O.O


LonelyKitsune said:


> soooo... how you doin



*sits in lap* Lets find out.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Glad it's actually a girl for once... this place is a sausage fest...


 
I noticed -looks around, then down at her own crotch- -lack thereof-


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Glad it's actually a girl for once... this place is a sausage fest...



boy, i bet IVE sleept with more girls than you


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> There is a Playboy MMO. Sirsly, that's a sausage fest.


Why does this exist?



LonelyKitsune said:


> you were right H&k, messing with people IS fun. X3
> 
> and with that, i say goodnight



Don't go this is funny. =(


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> boy, i bet IVE sleept with more girls than you


No shit, I have terrible luck with women and I don't whore myself out IRL.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> *sits in lap* Lets find out.



oh wow, not the response i expected. lol

must sleep now


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 1, 2010)

this thread is gonna ice over over night and he's not gonna remember where the eff he was!


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No shit, I have terrible luck with women and I don't whore myself out IRL.


Straight men don't get the title of "whore". It's "player" or "pimp".

For everyone else it's "whore".


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No shit, I have terrible luck with women and I don't whore myself out IRL.



goodnight sexy!   ;3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

I swear if that guy actually E-detective's my info or shows up at my door I'll be pretty freaked out...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> boy, i bet IVE sleept with more girls than you


You are responsible for aids in America!!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I swear if that guy actually E-detective's my info or shows up at my door I'll be pretty freaked out...


*you open the door in the morning and Boom-fucka! gay guy, right there.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I swear if that guy actually E-detective's my info or shows up at my door I'll be pretty freaked out...


 
That's why I keep a lead pipe in my room.

In other news, someone asked me out anonymously over the internet [formspring]. The curiousity to know who it is is overwhelming....


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> You are responsible for aids in America!!



wow dude, that a really fucked up thing to say.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> goodnight sexy!   ;3



Mkay, goodnight...






...my love


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> *you open the door in the morning and Boom-fucka! gay guy, right there.


That would be horrible =(



KylieIsACannibal said:


> That's why I keep a lead pipe in my room.
> 
> In other news, someone asked me out anonymously over the internet [formspring]. The curiousity to know who it is is overwhelming....



I keep a decent sized pocket knife on me at almost all times. And it wasn't me.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wow dude, that a really fucked up thing to say.


Agreed. Aids is serious business.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wow dude, that a really fucked up thing to say.


I'm sorry <3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Hopefully this AIDS thing will distract him...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Agreed. Aids is serious business.


 Just like the internet.


----------

